# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2013



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2013 às 00:37)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2013 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

*18,4ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2013 às 08:52)

Boas

T.minima: *16,3ºC*
T.actual:  *20,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2013 às 14:29)

T.actual: *23,0ºC* (a subir)

Até ao momento, a temperatura maxima é de *23,7ºC*.


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2013 às 15:03)

Mínima 16,1ºC

Agora 31,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2013 às 15:22)

Boa tarde!

De volta à base, sigo com 24,4ºC, já em queda, depois de uma máxima, até ao momento, de *25,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 53% e pressão a 1013 hPa.

Vento moderado de ONO (248º).

Mínima de *16,9ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2013 às 18:29)

Está um céu muito estranho ...Nada de anormal, apenas raro.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2013 às 19:00)

Boas

Por estas bandas a perspectiva é esta.




___

T.maxima: *25,3ºC*
T.actual:   *22,1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2013 às 20:17)

Mário a 1ªFotografia está belíssima !

Máxima de 30.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2013 às 22:07)

Noite amena, estão *20,0ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2013 às 22:38)

por aqui no final da tarde também esteve sempre assim

maxima: 33.5ºC
minima: 16.4ºC
actual: 22.6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2013 às 22:48)

Boas excelente dia de praia em são Martinho do porto com vento muito fraco e excelente temperatura de água.


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2013 às 22:50)

Dados de hoje 19.4 de mínima e 32.8 de máxima.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Os últimos dias têm sido dias típicos de Verão, com muito sol e vento fraco.

Hoje:

Tmax: 31,7ºC

Tmin: 16,6ºC

Tactual: 20,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2013 às 00:10)

sigo com 21.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia

T.minima: *17,9ºC*
T.actual: *20,8ºC*

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco.
Ao final da manha o céu deve limpar.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2013 às 13:40)

O dia de hoje segue mais fresco que ontem.
T.actual: *21,6ºC*
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

Boas

Mínima bem alta hoje 19,3ºC

O dia aqui segue mais quente que o de ontem aqui é sempre ao contrario 

26,8ºC já esteve 27,4ºC o vento é fraco


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2013 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *18,4ºC* e actuais 22,3ºC com céu parcialmente nublado por Cumulus.

Vento moderado de NO (315º) e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Ago 2013 às 14:39)

Boas 
Mínima de 20 por agora 28.5


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2013 às 19:55)

Boas

Temperatura máxima: *23,4ºC*
T.actual: *20,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2013 às 20:05)

A máxima hoje foi de 28,3ºC melhor dia que o de ontem!

Agora estão 23,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2013 às 00:52)

sigo com 18.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2013 às 01:24)

T.actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2013 às 11:47)

Boas

T.minima: *16,2ºC*
T.actual: *21,3ºC*

Sol e vento moderado de *Norte*.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2013 às 11:49)

Boas

Mínima de 17,5ºC

Agora céu limpo vento fraco de 24,4ºC mais um belo dia de Praia


----------



## Brunomc (3 Ago 2013 às 12:47)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 17,5ºC
> 
> Agora céu limpo vento fraco de 24,4ºC mais um belo dia de Praia



Não se sente muito a Nortada ai nas praias ??


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2013 às 12:53)

De momento 22,5ºC a mínima foi de 16,7ºC.

Vento moderado NNW.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2013 às 13:04)

Brunomc disse:


> Não se sente muito a Nortada ai nas praias ??



Aqui não está quase vento!! está de NW mas muito fraco inferior a 20km/h e nas praias da Arrábida ainda menos se nota o vento de Norte ou Nw

Estão 26,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2013 às 13:23)

T.actual: *21,5ºC*
Céu practicamente limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2013 às 18:35)

Boa tarde 

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *16,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *23,3ºC*

Até ao momento a rajada máxima do dia encontra-se nos *46,5 km/h*.
O vento sopra agora com menor intensidade.

T.actual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2013 às 12:41)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *16,5ºC*
T.actual:  *22,2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *50 km/h*

Céu limpo e vento moderado do quadrante *NO*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2013 às 14:44)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *16,4ºC* e actuais 24,4ºC com céu limpo, excepto sobre a serra, onde pairam alguns Fractus.

56% de humidade e vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2013 às 21:44)

Máxima de *24,8ºC* e actuais 18,9ºC com 73% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão e vento moderado a forte de ONO (248º).


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2013 às 22:14)

Boas

Mínima de 17,3ºc e máxima de 31,6ºC

Agora estão 21,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2013 às 23:56)

Boas

Dia marcado pela intensa nortada.
Rajada maxima: *69 km/h*

Extremos de hoje

*16,5ºC* / *23,1ºC*
________

Sigo com *17,9ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Ago 2013 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Ontem bastante nortada e o mar estragadito mas olha ... é o que há. Aqui não tenho termómetro mas o telemóvel indica que estão 19ºC o que não me parece nada verdade. Há nuvens no céu a chegar de norte. Ainda não sinto as férias pois continuo a acordar às 7h. Mais uns diazinhos, boas ondas algum bronzeado e a coisa vai


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2013 às 12:26)

As nuvens a marcar Agosto como sempre, raro é o Agosto que não tem uns dias nublados.

21,7ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2013 às 12:36)

Boas

Mínima de 18,1ºC

Agora céu limpo e vento fraco a temperatura está nos 27,0ºC mais um belo dia de verão por aqui...


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2013 às 12:53)

Já está o céu cheio de nuvens altas mas está calor 27,7ºC, 46%Hr e vento muito fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2013 às 14:18)

Boas

T.minima: *17,3ºC*
___

Sigo também com nebulosidade alta.
Vento moderado.
T.actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2013 às 16:02)

Mínima 16,6ºC

Agora 29,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2013 às 16:03)

máxima: 30.5ºC
minima: 15.7ºC
actual: 29.6ºC vento fraco (11.3km/h) e nebulosidade alta


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2013 às 16:23)

O céu limpou consideravelmente, o sol vai brilhando.
Sigo com *23,4ºC*. 
O vento continua a soprar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2013 às 20:18)

Boas

A máxima foi de 28,6ºC

Por agora estão 24,7ºC, 58%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2013 às 20:50)

estão 23.6ºC e 60% humidade e nebulosidade alta, está uma brisa fresquinha


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2013 às 21:09)

Boas, mais um dia igual a tantos outros, a partir de Sexta-feira a conversa será outra. 

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *17,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *24,0ºC*

________

Condições actuais em *Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco nublado*
Temperatura: *19,6ºC*
Vento: *18,7 km/h* do quadrante *Norte*
Humidade: *74%*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 01:06)

Madrugada segue amena, *19,7ºC*.
Céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2013 às 01:16)

Por agora 18,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 10:59)

Boas

T.minima: *19,4ºC*
T.actual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2013 às 13:45)

Boas

Mínima quase tropical ficou nos 19,6ºC

Agora estão 27,2ºC o céu já está praticamente limpo depois de uma manha de céu muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 15:03)

T.actual: *24,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2013 às 20:41)

minima: 17.8ºC
maxima: 30ºC
actual: 22.3ºC 60% humidade e céu nublado com nuvens altas/medias


----------



## lsalvador (6 Ago 2013 às 21:47)

Uma estação a seguir na zona centro.

Penedo Furado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 22:06)

Boa noite

Sigo com *18,5ºC* (actual minima), céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2013 às 23:41)

sigo com 19.5ºC e já com o vento mais calmo


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2013 às 23:48)

Boas

A máxima hoje acabou por ser ainda mais alta que ontem!! em apenas 0,2ºC ficou nos 28,8ºC

A mínima está neste momento 19,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 00:00)

*Dados de ontem*

*Temperatura minima*: *17,3ºC*
*Temperatura máxima*: *24,3ºC*

Temperaturas practicamente idênticas ao dia 5.

Venha lá essa Sexta-feira para registar temperaturas a sério.
_________

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, *17,4ºC* e vento moderado do quadrante *NO*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 12:00)

Boas

T.minima: *16,4ºC*
T.actual:  *21,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2013 às 15:23)

sigo com 28.8ºC, céu pouco nublado com vento fraco (~13km/h) mas com rajadas moderadas (>20km/h)


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2013 às 15:47)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *16,6ºC* e actuais 20,9ºC com céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Vento moderado e 60% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2013 às 16:33)

Boa tarde!

Dia de sol co algumas nuvens mas ventoso pelo Ribatejo, em Benavente estão 26.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2013 às 16:36)

Boa tarde 

*Dados de hoje*:

Temperatura minima: *16,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *24,2ºC*
_______

T.actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2013 às 16:51)

como o MSantos disse, tarde um pouco ventoso pelo Ribatejo também e com sol e algumas nuvens, agora o céu encontra se já um bocado nublado e sigo com 28.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2013 às 18:25)

minima: 16.4ºC
maxima: 28.9ºC
actual: 26.2ºC 56% humidade e algum vento e céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2013 às 18:41)

Boas

Mínima de 17,7ºC
Máxima de 26,9ºC

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Agora estão 24,9ºC

A partir de agora é sempre a aquecer por muito tempo seguido...


----------



## F_R (7 Ago 2013 às 20:02)

Mínima 15,3ºC
Máxima 27,8ºC

Agora 23,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2013 às 23:29)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *22,8ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 18,7ºC e céu muito nublado por Fractus. Vento moderado e 81% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2013 às 13:19)

25,3ºC e vento fraco de NE/N, claro, se não estaria com 20ºC se tivesse NW .


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2013 às 13:38)

Boas

Mínima de 17,3ºC a madrugada foi de muito vento rajada máxima 47km/h (03:59)

Agora vai apertando o calor e estão 29,3ºC um dos muitos dias seguidos que irá andar acima dos 30ºC se não aparecer o SW para estragar tudo!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2013 às 14:10)

Boas

T.minima: *16,8ºC*
T.actual: *23,1ºC*

Amanha a esta hora devo ter mais 10ºC. 
_______

Manha amena em Cascais,embora um pouco ventosa.
A temperatura da água do mar estava razoável.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2013 às 14:59)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *16,9ºC* e actuais 24,9ºC com céu limpo.

47% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2013 às 16:12)

Sigo com *23,3ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2013 às 16:31)

De momento com 30,3 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Uma tarde quente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Ago 2013 às 17:20)

Praia de Carcavelos completamente apinhada, a temperatura ronda os 27ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2013 às 17:23)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *23,9ºC*

Dia mais ventoso que os anteriores.

Amanha devo registar uma subida bem acentuada da t.maxima, a temperatura deve subir aos os 33-34ºC. 
_________

T.actual: *22,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2013 às 17:28)

Boas

A máxima ficou nos *31,9ºC*

Agora estão 29,8ºC


----------



## F_R (8 Ago 2013 às 19:41)

Mínima: 14,8ºC

Máxima: 33,2ºC

Agora: 28,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2013 às 20:33)

Grande ventania, a nortada acelerou bastante.
Até ao momento houve uma rajada máxima de *64,8 km/h*.

T.actual: *19,8ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Ago 2013 às 23:06)

Sem dúvida Jonas! Eis que após um período de ausencia de vento, voltou e em força! A juntar-se ao calor que aí vem temo que teremos os factores reunidos para um periodo complicado no que a incêndios diz respeito... espero estar enganado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2013 às 23:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sem dúvida Jonas! Eis que após um período de ausencia de vento, voltou e em força! A juntar-se ao calor que aí vem temo que teremos os factores reunidos para um periodo complicado no que a incêndios diz respeito... espero estar enganado.



Mesmo,vamos ver como as coisas correm.
Costumas fazer registos? Em Carcavelos a máxima deve ter andado nos 26/27ºC não?
__

T.actual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Ago 2013 às 00:23)

De facto, para os lados de Cascais, a ventania é imensa. Por aqui, um pouco mais calmo.

Ontem, máxima de *25,5ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 19,7ºC e 69% de humidade. 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2013 às 08:39)

São 8h40 e já estão 25,8ºC, vento de NE effects .

Mínima de 19,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 08:55)

Boas

T.minima: *19,3ºC*
T.actual:  *26,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2013 às 10:53)

Boas

Mínima tropical 20,4ºC

Agora estão já 29,7ºc a caminho talvez dos 37 ou 38ºC veremos logo


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 11:07)

*Alcabideche* segue nos *29,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2013 às 13:04)

Já estão uns tórridos *35,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 13:24)

T.actual: *30,1ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (9 Ago 2013 às 13:49)

Em Tomar e até ao momento


TEMPERATURA
Actual	36.3  °C
Aparente	35 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+1.1 °C
Diferença 24 horas	+5.9 °C
36.4 °C (12:30 UTC)	12.4 °C (05:49 UTC)


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2013 às 14:08)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *34,1ºC
*
Mínima: *11,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2013 às 14:38)

Agora: *37,1ºC* e apenas 18%Hr o vento sopra muito fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 15:44)

Boas

Sigo com *33,0ºC*.


*Miranda do Corvo* segue nos *40,0ºC*, depois de uma minima de *12,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2013 às 15:48)

sigo com *37.2ºC* e apenas 15% humidade com um vento fraco quente


----------



## Gilmet (9 Ago 2013 às 16:55)

Boa tarde.

Ambiente quente, com máxima de *34,3ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 31,8ºC e 29% de humidade. Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 16:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanha devo registar uma subida bem acentuada da t.maxima, a temperatura deve subir aos os 33-34ºC.



A t.maxima de hoje foi aos 33,7ºC,andei perto.
De ontem para hoje, a máxima subiu * 9,8ºC*, nada mau. 

T.actual: *32,8ºC*


Às 15horas, Alcacer do Sal seguia nos *39,5ºC*.
A estação de *Alvega* mantem-se off, aos poucos elas vão desaparecendo do mapa, enfim é uma tristeza...


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2013 às 17:22)

Boa tarde!

Dia quente de Verão aqui pelo Ribatejo, em Benavente estão 36.8ºC,


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2013 às 17:38)

Dia muito quente em Nova-Oeiras :
TEMP max 36.7ºs às 16:39 hr;
HUM min 21% às 13:05.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2013 às 18:00)

minima: 15.3ºC
máxima: *37.5ºC*
actual: 36.8ºC 18% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2013 às 18:47)

Boas por aqui máxima de 36.6


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2013 às 18:55)

Mínima 17,1ºC
Máxima 37,4ºC

Agora 36,8ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2013 às 18:59)

Boas

Mínima:*20,4ºC*
Máxima:*37,9ºC*

Humidade mínima de apenas 14%

Rajada máxima: *32km/h*

Agora estão 35,9ºC, 24%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2013 às 19:04)

Máxima de 37,4 ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2013 às 19:27)

Eis que o vento volta a aparecer! 

Há pouco quando cheguei a casa o termómetro marcava 33ºC, a máxima não deve ter passado dos 34ºC. 

Praia de Carcavelos a top!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 21:36)

Boa noite

*Dados de hoje*

*19,3ºC* / *33,7ºC*
______

Sigo com *26,6ºC* e vento forte do quadrante *NE*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2013 às 00:36)

Noite quente, *26,1ºC*.
Venha lá essa minima tropical.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2013 às 01:55)

Fui até ao Porto buscar uns familiares ao aeroporto, estavam 27ºC segundo o carro à uma da manhã, chego à Figueira às duas e estão 18ºC


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2013 às 12:34)

Em Tomar ate ao momento

TEMPERATURA
Actual	38.1  °C
Aparente	38 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+1.8 °C
Diferença 24 horas	+3.1 °C
38.1 °C (11:30 UTC)	13.4 °C (05:29 UTC)


Isto hoje promete


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2013 às 12:38)

Boas

Mínima bem alta por aqui coisa rara estes valores de mínima aqui foi de 24,2ºC a segunda mais alta desde que tenho a estação 2010

Agora sigo já com 34,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2013 às 13:54)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *18,0ºC* (nada de especial) e actuais 35,6ºC, tendo já atingido os *36,0ºC*.

20% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo, tendo rodado recentemente para o quadrante Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2013 às 13:59)

Boas

Minima bem tropical, *23,1ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com *32,5ºC*.
____

Manha muito amena na zona da Praia Grande(Sintra), ás 12 e 30 estavam 22ºC.
No ramalhão,Sintra(9 kms da referida praia,cota 270m), 25 minutos depois, a temperatura era de 31ºC, diferença interessante.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2013 às 14:05)

Boas 
Com o forno ligado com 38.5 
Mínima de 17.6


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2013 às 14:29)

Já com 39,3 ºC.

Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2013 às 14:50)

Boas

Ligeiro SW não está a permitir subir a temperatura estão 32,3ºC menos 5ºC que ontem


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2013 às 14:51)

sigo com *39.4ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2013 às 14:54)

38.0ºC de momento !


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2013 às 15:03)

Sigo com *33,8ºC*.


Muito calor nos sítios habituais do distrito de Coimbra.

Miranda do Corvo: *42,0ºC*
Lousã: *41,5ºC*
Penacova: *41,5ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2013 às 15:13)

Tomar com 40.3º


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2013 às 15:16)

Batida a máxima do ano por agora 39.6


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2013 às 15:25)

sigo com 40.0ºC 
wind chill ta a 44.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2013 às 15:28)

david 6 disse:


> sigo com 40.0ºC
> wind chill ta a 44.4ºC



Será mesmo o Wind Chill que está a 44,4ºC? 
____

Por cá sigo com 36,1ºC, depois de se ter atingido os 37,7ºC.
Mínima de 17,0ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2013 às 15:32)

Geiras disse:


> Será mesmo o Wind Chill que está a 44,4ºC?
> ____
> 
> Por cá sigo com 36,1ºC, depois de se ter atingido os 37,7ºC.
> Mínima de 17,0ºC.



é o que a estação está a dizer


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2013 às 15:37)

MeteoTomar com a máxima de 40.7 °C (14:18 UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2013 às 15:44)

T.actual: *34,2ºC*


Vale do Tejo a escaldar,*Chamusca*(cota 12m) segue nos *42,3ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2013 às 15:44)

david 6 disse:


> é o que a estação está a dizer



O Wind Chill mede a sensação de frio derivado ao vento, que é um valor igual ou inferior ao valor da temperatura, não a sensação de calor. Esse valor deve estar a referir-se ao Heat Index ?!


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2013 às 15:55)

Geiras disse:


> O Wind Chill mede a sensação de frio derivado ao vento, que é um valor igual ou inferior ao valor da temperatura, não a sensação de calor. Esse valor deve estar a referir-se ao Heat Index ?!



pois não sei, aquilo tem wind chill: 44.2ºC, mas está mais quente que a temperatura normal, talvez seja isso não sei
EDIT: fui ao manual e diz o tal "temperatura vento frio" e também "temperatura no sensor de vento"

continuo com 40.0ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

39,5ºC

já chegou aos 40,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2013 às 16:19)

minima: 18.1ºC
máxima: *40.0ºC*
actual: 39.6ºC, 17% humidade e vento fraco (~5km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2013 às 16:29)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *23,1ºC* ( minima mais alta deste Verão)
Temperatura máxima: *35,1ºC* ( 5ª máxima mais alta deste Verão)
____

*Miranda do Corvo* registou uma grande amplitude térmica.

T.minima: *13,9ºC*
T.maxima: *42,6ºC*
_____________

Ambiente bastante quente, sigo com *34,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2013 às 16:31)

Actualmente estão 35,7ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

Pelo segundo dia consecutivo máxima de 38ºC 

Agora desceu bem e estão 28,7ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2013 às 19:39)

Bem que descida abismal de temperatura aniquilou já a mínima ao tempo!!Estão 22,3ºC e uma humidade alta de 76%


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2013 às 22:13)

Tempo algo para o fresco e húmido por aqui!! estão 20,4ºC e 87%Hr


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2013 às 01:43)

Ontem, máxima de *36,0ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 21,6ºC, em descida lenta, e 59% de humidade. Vento fraco de NE (45º).

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2013 às 09:53)

Boas mínima de 18.8 por agora já aquece com 30.6 máxima de ontem foi de 39.6


----------



## rbsmr (11 Ago 2013 às 11:23)

Cabeça Gorda, Torres Vedras :Mínima 18°c, sigo com 23°c, sensação de 24°C, vento variável, entre NO e NE. Vamos ver se roda até O.


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2013 às 14:22)

sigo com 36.5ºC mais fresco hoje


----------



## lsalvador (11 Ago 2013 às 15:41)

Em Tomar 

Actual	39.1  °C
Aparente	41 °C


----------



## rbsmr (11 Ago 2013 às 16:44)

Cabeça Gorda, Torres Vedras :regista 26°c sensação 27°c. Grande invasão de ar marítimo! Na zona da Lourinhã não há sol com o denso nevoeiro!


----------



## fhff (11 Ago 2013 às 18:03)

Por Colares (Nafarros), a neblina instalou-se há 5 minutos. Temp: 25 ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2013 às 19:04)

Boas 
Manhã de nevoeiro, com chuviscos, mas por volta das 2 da tarde limpou dando lugar a um dia não tão quente como ontem mas bem abafado  atualmente o céu continua limpo e o vento é fraco


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2013 às 19:35)

minima: 18.8ºC
máxima: *37.7ºC* (mais fresco 2.3ºC comparado a ontem)
actual: 34.3ºC ceu limpo e vento fraco (~10km/h)


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2013 às 20:10)

Boas

Mínima de 18,0ºC

E máxima incrivelmente baixa para o que estava previsto foi de apenas 27,9ºC e sempre muita humidade no ar...

Agora estão ainda 23,2ºc e vento fraco a humidade é alta de 74%Hr


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2013 às 22:32)

O Sw continua e assim sendo continua a frescura e a humidade elevada, estão 19,2ºC, 89%Hr


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2013 às 22:44)

por aqui sigo com 26.0ºC e 54% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2013 às 01:40)

Ontem: *17,0ºC* / *33,9ºC*.

Ao final da tarde o nevoeiro apoderou-se do ambiente desta região. Assim continua.

17,6ºC actuais, com 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2013 às 07:49)

Antes de ontem mínima de 22,2ºC e máxima de 35,6ºC e onem mínima de 18,9ºC e máxima de 33,9ºC.

Ontem na região de Sintra o nevoeiro foi-se apoderando a região, de noite ficou intenso, foi muito engraçado .


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2013 às 08:45)

Mínima de 19.2


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 09:53)

Bom dia

T.actual: 20,6ºC
____

Ontem foi interessante verificar o quão quente é a toda aquela zona do Montijo,Alcochete,Poceirão e Pegões.
Às 16h, Sesimbra estava com *29,5ºC*.
Na zona do Poceirão,a temperatura rondava os *38ºC*, isto às 16:50.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2013 às 12:29)

Boas

Continua o tempo muito fresco e húmido aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 17,2ºc com uma humidade alta de 97% e muito nevoeiro toda a madrugada!

Agora continua muita humidade 76% e temperatura de apenas 22,4ºC

Vento de SW a fazer das suas


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 13:05)

Dia ameno, *24,4ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2013 às 14:28)

Estão uns frescos 23,5ºC e 72%Hr


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2013 às 15:16)

por aqui sigo com 33.1ºC céu limpo, vento fraco 33% humidade, muito melhor hoje, mais fresco


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2013 às 15:31)

Mínima de 15,3ºC com 99% de humidade relativa máxima, proporcionando uma madrugada de nevoeiro. 

De momento sigo com 26.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2013 às 17:50)

Boas

A máxima foi de 29,2ºC melhor que ontem 

Agora estão 28,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2013 às 18:26)

Máxima de 25,6ºC , mas ao sol dentro do carro parece que fazem 40ºC.

De momento 21,8ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2013 às 19:00)

minima: 17.1ºC
máxima: 33.7ºC
actual: 30.9ºC e 43% humidade


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2013 às 19:25)

Mínima 17.7ºC
Máxima 33,5ºC

Agora 30,9ºc


----------



## overcast (12 Ago 2013 às 19:52)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro para grande parte do litoral!

Hoje praia... só se foi no Algarve, na linha de Cascais e eventualmente pelo litoral Sul!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 20:20)

T.maxima: *25,2ºC*

Neste momento céu encoberto, *19,2ºC* e vento moderado.
Nevoeiro  denso na serra.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2013 às 22:07)

Boas máxima de 34.4


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2013 às 22:13)

sigo com 22.1ºC e 70% humidade


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2013 às 23:16)

19,8ºc


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2013 às 23:24)

Estão 20,2ºC apesar dos 85%Hr bem melhor a noite que a de ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 00:08)

Temperatura actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2013 às 03:20)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de apenas *24,8ºC*. Ao final da tarde voltou o céu encoberto e períodos de nevoeiro.

Por agora, 19,2ºC, em subida ligeira, e 87% de humidade. 1015 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.

Ainda a mesma cobertura nebulosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 09:35)

Bom dia

T.minima: *17,6ºC*
T.actual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Ago 2013 às 09:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Ainda a mesma cobertura nebulosa.



Caros todos, terceira manha cheia de nuvens baixas. Terraços molhados, fatos de surf húmidos etc. Quando e que o sol volta a sorrir aqui na Ericeira? O mar esta glass e ondas pequeninas  do mal o menos ...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 11:34)

Céu limpo e *23,6ºC*

Vento fraco de *SO*,que assim continue para que a temperatura água do mar suba um pouco.


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2013 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Inicio de manhã com céu nublado aqui na terra das lezírias que entretanto já limpou, por agora 24.2ºC em Benavente.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2013 às 12:29)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC e muita humidade de madrugada 96%

Agora está sol mas de novo o vento de SW estão apenas 21,8ºC e 81%Hr 

Máxima prevista 35ºC estou para ver tudo depende do vento se roda e a que horas o faz


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 12:58)

Vai aquecendo a um bom ritmo, *26,3ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2013 às 15:19)

Boas

Por cá a humidade máxima foi de 98%.

Agora sigo com 58% e 28,1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 15:26)

Até ao momento a temperatura subiu aos *28,2ºC*.

T.actual: *27,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2013 às 15:38)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Caros todos, terceira manha cheia de nuvens baixas. Terraços molhados, fatos de surf húmidos etc. Quando e que o sol volta a sorrir aqui na Ericeira? O mar esta glass e ondas pequeninas  do mal o menos ...



Por agora o Sol já deverá ter aparecido, aí. Apenas a Serra mantém uma cobertura, especialmente do lado Oeste. Estamos perante o típico padrão de fluxo de O/NO à superfície, nebulosidade/nevoeiro nas regiões costeiras desde o final da tarde até ao final da manhã. E deverá continuar a verificar-se nos próximos dias.

---

Por aqui, mínima de *18,4ºC* e actuais 25,0ºC.

Humidade nos 65% e 1015 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2013 às 16:06)

sigo com 34.1ºC e 31% humidade


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2013 às 16:51)

Bem se isto não mudar até fim da tarde hoje é apenas um dos dias mais frios deste verão aqui  e previa o IMPA 35ºC 

Estão 22,2ºC e 82%Hr vento moderado de SW a máxima não foi ainda alem dos 23,3ºC antes do meio da manha


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2013 às 17:07)

miguel disse:


> Bem se isto não mudar até fim da tarde hoje é apenas um dos dias mais frios deste verão aqui  e previa o IMPA 35ºC
> 
> Estão 22,2ºC e 82%Hr vento moderado de SW a máxima não foi ainda alem dos 23,3ºC antes do meio da manha



Pois o IPMA não se lembrou das nuvens baixas mais nevoeiro e humidade alta..
A costa alentejana continua com nuvens baixas e algum nevoeiro..


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2013 às 20:25)

A máxima acabou por ser já depois das 20h!!

Máxima de 27,9ºC muito longe do que deveria ter sido!

Agora estão 27,6ºC e 54%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 20:26)

Boas

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *17,6ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *28,2ºC*
____

Ao longo da tarde o vento aumentou de intensidade,a rajada máxima do dia encontra-se nos *54,1 km/h*
Sigo com *20,5ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Ago 2013 às 20:53)

Boas mais um dia quente com 36 de máxima.
Boa tarde de praia em são Martinho do porto já que de manhã estava nevoeiro serrado


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2013 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *26,9ºC*.

Por agora, alguns Fractus na faixa NO-O e 19,7ºC. 85% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 22:16)

T.actual: *20,1ºC*

Vento moderado a forte do quadrante *E*.

A *Parede* segue nos *22,4ºC* fruto do vento de *NE*.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2013 às 23:09)

Depois de um dia inteiro muito frouxo a noite segue amena e o vento rodou finalmente para NW está nulo e a temperatura é de 24,3ºC com 64%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 23:57)

Continua a ventania de *NE*.
T.actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2013 às 02:33)

minima: 18.3ºC
maxima: 34.7ºC
actual: ainda 20.9ºC e 77% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2013 às 02:33)

Algum nevoeiro e chão molhado. Deve ter pingado. 

19,1ºC actuais e vento moderado de ONO (248º).


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 09:22)

Boas

T.minima: *18,4ºC*
T.actual: *21,8ºC*

Hoje a máxima deve chegar aos *30ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Ago 2013 às 11:56)

Bom dia, avista se uma faixa compacta de nuvens no mar mas em terra o sol ja aqui brilha. Ainda nao sai de casa mas parece que a coisa se vai compor i.e. Verão !! Lê se na previsão que vem calor. Oxalá se aplique a Ericeira ...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2013 às 11:57)

Tem estado um calor muito húmido o que dá a sensação de que a pessoa está sempre suada.

Neste momento por exemplo estão 26,8ºC e 68%, algo extremamente desagradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 12:10)

T.actual: *27,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2013 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora estão 24,8ºC o SW continua mas um pouco mais fraco agora! estão 70%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 13:10)

Belo dia, sigo com *29,0ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2013 às 14:19)

Boas por agora já aquece com 37.5 mínima de 18.2


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 14:43)

A tarde segue quente, *30,3ºC*. 
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2013 às 14:43)

sigo com 35ºC e 40% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 15:09)

A temperatura continua a subir bem, mas não deverá subir muito mais.
Sigo com *31,3ºC*.

Vale do tejo a escaldar, *Chamusca* segue nos *40,6ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2013 às 15:28)

sigo com 36.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2013 às 16:13)

Máxima ontem de 32,8 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 16:50)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *18,4ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *31,6ºC*


T.actual: *29,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2013 às 17:07)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *18,7ºC* e máxima de *30,3ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 27,8ºC e 54% de humidade. Vento moderado de NO (315º) e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2013 às 17:11)

28,8ºC e 58% porra .

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2013 às 17:28)

Enfim isto já é incrivel e mais um dia fresco e húmido aqui a máxima ainda não foi alem dos 26,4ºC agora estão apenas 24,1ºC e 73%Hr o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW pois claro... pode ser que como ontem tenha a máxima depois das 20h


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2013 às 18:06)

minima: 19.0ºC 
maxima: 36.9ºC
actual: 35.6ºC e 40% humidade com céu limpo (ve se 3 ou 4 cummulus a norte)


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2013 às 19:06)

Mínima: 19,1ºC
Máxima: 26,4ºC

Humidade máxima 93%
Humidade mínima 67%

Rajada máxima 34km/h

Agora estão apenas 23,5ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 19:46)

T.actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2013 às 21:40)

sigo com 28.8ºC e 54% humidade e uma suave brisa, vai estar mesmo bom para as festas aqui de Coruche


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

Máxima de 38.1 por agora 26.3


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2013 às 22:31)

Noite amena, *21,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2013 às 23:18)

Novamente tudo encoberto, algum nevoeiro nas partes mais altas, e 19,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2013 às 23:20)

Estão por aqui 19,9ºC e muita humidade 92% o vento ainda de SW quase nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Ago 2013 às 00:39)

Noite amena, com 21ºC.

84% de humidade. Noite muito boa !


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2013 às 08:13)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de nevoeirada imensa, com *18,3ºC* actuais, mínima do dia até agora.

Vento fraco de N (360º) e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2013 às 09:12)

Boas

T.minima: *17,6ºC*
T.actual: *22,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 10:38)

Boas

Mais um inicio de dia que mais parece Outono e vão 5 dias seguidos nisto! 

Mínima 17,8ºC

Agora muito nevoeiro 19,3ºC e humidade quase máxima de 95%


----------



## Aurélio (15 Ago 2013 às 10:46)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais um inicio de dia que mais parece Outono e vão 5 dias seguidos nisto!
> 
> ...



Para a semana vais ansear por dias desses que estás a ter ...
Nós aqui nem descida vamos ter, amanhã estão previstos 35º C graças á nortada prevista !


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2013 às 10:53)

T.actual: *24,6ºC*

Miguel, sabes se água do mar na Arrábida tem estado menos fria?
Pergunto isto dado que tens reportado tanto vento SO aí em Setubal.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2013 às 12:10)

*26,9ºC*
Vento fraco.


Guincho lotado.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 12:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *24,6ºC*
> 
> Miguel, sabes se água do mar na Arrábida tem estado menos fria?
> Pergunto isto dado que tens reportado tanto vento SO aí em Setubal.



Pois não sei desde que teve inicio este SW que não vou a praia mas no fim de semana passado a agua não a achei muito fria estava agradável até!


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 12:12)

Até agora o SW aqui tem estado mais fraco ainda assim a temperatura é de 23,2ºC com 80%Hr


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 13:21)

O vento está a aumentar como é normal para a tarde a temperatura está a descer e a humidade a aumentar, enfim mais do mesmo...

22,1ºc e 82%Hr


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Ago 2013 às 14:48)

Reportando directamente do areal desta praia ericeirence, informo que o ceu esta totalmente coberto apresentado se indícios da possibilidade de  chuva.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 15:59)

Um bocadinho já farto deste tempo frio e húmido para dizer  a verdade isto só faz mal aos ossos 

Sigo com 23,2ºC, 80%Hr e vento moderado de SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2013 às 16:26)

miguel disse:


> Um bocadinho já farto deste tempo frio e húmido para dizer  a verdade isto só faz mal aos ossos
> 
> Sigo com 23,2ºC, 80%Hr e vento moderado de SW



Farto de frio ,hé pá,é coisa que fazia muita falta por aqui ,onde é que ele anda .acho que vou ter esperar por ele sentado,ainda sem fim há vista.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 16:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Farto de frio ,hé pá,é coisa que fazia muita falta por aqui ,onde é que ele anda .acho que vou ter esperar por ele sentado,ainda sem fim há vista.



Pois ai tens muito que esperar e reclamar do calor  para a semana então é de fugir  

Bem entretanto vai subindo muito lentamente graças ao vento estar agora bem fraco!! estão 25,1ºC e 73%Hr


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 19:01)

Boas

Finalmente voltou o tempo quente aqui a Setubal 

Máxima de *32,2ºC*

Agora estão 31,8ºC e 48%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2013 às 21:27)

Boas

Dados de hoje:

*17,6ºC* / *28,9ºC*

T.actual: *18,8ºC*
____

Tarde ventosa na praia do Guincho(Cascais),a temperatura da água do mar estava razoável.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2013 às 21:47)

Noite calma e bem mais seca que as ultimas noites e dias!

Estão 24,4ºC e 58%Hr o vento sopra fraco de O/NO


----------



## F_R (15 Ago 2013 às 22:02)

Mínima 18,8ºC
Máxima 37,1ºC

Agora 24,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2013 às 23:04)

Máxima de *28,1ºC*.

Actuais 18,6ºC com céu muito nublado por Fractus. 86% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de NNO (338º).

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2013 às 23:37)

Boa Noite!!!

Aqui da Praia da Vieira, sigo com uma noite ventosa mas agradável para passear.
A estação mais próxima, neste caso a da Base Aérea de Monte Real diz que estão 19ºC e 94% de Humidade Relativa.


Aqui ficam umas fotografias do final da tarde aqui na Praia da Vieira em Marinha Grande.


----------



## F_R (15 Ago 2013 às 23:57)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente. 

20,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2013 às 00:36)

*17,5ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2013 às 00:56)

Condições Actuais -

Temperatura actual: 20.3ºC
Humidade: 83%
Vento: Fraco, 11.2km/h
Direcção: NW
Tempo: Limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2013 às 08:16)

Boas

T.minima: *16,4ºC*
T.actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2013 às 13:05)

Mínima 17,9ºC

Agora 25,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2013 às 13:23)

Boa tarde.

Céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus e 23,2ºC.

59% de humidade e vento em geral moderado de NO (315º).

Mínima de *17,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2013 às 13:35)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Hoje o dia voltou a normalidade vento fraco de NO e tempo bem mais quente que o resto da semana!!

Estão agora 28,8ºC e 42%Hr


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2013 às 13:48)

Condições Actuais -

Temperatura actual: 27.6ºC
Humidade: 42%
Vento: Fraco, 19.4km/h
Direcção: NW
Tempo: Pouco Nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2013 às 14:41)

Manhã agradável de céu limpo. A tarde iniciou-se com surgimento de nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2013 às 15:13)

Uma ventania de NW que é qualquer coisa, 22,4ºC, a máxima até foi 24,8ºC e deverá ficar por tal valor.


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2013 às 15:20)

isto hoje está algum vento e algumas nuvens altas por aqui vento fraco (~17km/h) mas a aumentar com rajadas sempre na ordem dos 20 e 30km/h e sigo com 29.5ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2013 às 15:21)

por agora 28,0ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2013 às 16:36)

Tarde fresca com 22,1ºC actuais e céu muito nublado.

65% de humidade, vento moderado a forte, e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2013 às 16:38)

Condições Actuais -

Temperatura actual: 27.0ºC
Humidade: 50%
Vento: Moderado, 25.6km/h
Direcção: NW
Tempo: Parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2013 às 16:43)

Boas

Sigo com forte nortada, pois claro. 
T.actual: *21,9ºC*

A temperatura máxima foi um pouco baixa,isto comparando com os últimos dias, registei *23,5ºC*.
Amanha será um dia com muitas nuvens,a t.maxima rondará o valor de hoje.


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2013 às 18:25)

Máxima 28,2ºC

Agora 25,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2013 às 20:04)

Condições Actuais -

Temperatura actual: 24.6ºC
Humidade: 48%
Vento: Moderado, 28.6km/h
Direcção: NW
Tempo: Parcialmente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2013 às 21:33)

Boa noite

*Dados de hoje*:

*16,5ºC* / *23,5ºC*

Tarde marcada pela forte nortada.
______

Neste momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado,o céu apresenta-se nublado, estão *19,0ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2013 às 22:50)

Boas

Dia inteiro de calor coisa rara ultimamente aqui!

Máxima de 30,2ºC

Agora estão 20,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2013 às 01:57)

Sigo com uma *nortada* brutal, já foi registada uma rajada de *80.6 km/h*. 

T.actual: 18,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2013 às 03:51)

Vento igualmente moderado a forte por aqui, sendo que tem rodado de N para O nas últimas horas.

19,0ºC actuais, estáveis, com 83% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2013 às 09:20)

Bom dia

Grande vendaval durante a madrugada, desde *Abril* que *Alcabideche* não registava rajadas de vento superiores a *80 km/h*.
A rajada máxima foi de *82 km/h*.
Bom teste aos estores. 

T.minima: 18,2ºC

Neste momento céu limpo,execpto na serra que está com o habitual nevoeiro.
Vento forte.
T.actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2013 às 09:22)

Ontem a máxima não foi além dos 24,8ºC. Hoje a mínima foi de 18,7ºC apesar da forte nortada (63 km/h).


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2013 às 10:50)

Boas

Mínima bem alta hoje foi de 19,7ºC

Agora o calor vai apertando e estão 25,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2013 às 11:05)

Manha fresca, por culpa da forte nortada.
T.actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2013 às 13:12)

Bem quente hoje o dia aqui!!

Estão 29,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2013 às 13:20)

*23,1ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2013 às 14:12)

Já tenho a mesma máxima de ontem 30,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2013 às 14:29)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *18,7ºC* e actuais 24,7ºC, com 61% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º) e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2013 às 15:10)

Continua o vendaval.
T.actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2013 às 15:16)

Boas, por cá a mínima foi altinha, 19,2ºC.
De momento sigo com 29,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2013 às 15:25)

Dia dos mais quentes da ultima semana estão 30,7 e já esteve 30,9ºC vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2013 às 21:01)

Condições Actuais -

Temperatura actual: 22.5ºC
Humidade: 73%
Vento: Moderado, 29.5km/h
Direcção: NW
Tempo: Geralmente limpo.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2013 às 21:07)

Boas

Máxima de 30,9ºC

Por agora estão 23,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2013 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *25,1ºC*.

Actuais 19,4ºC com céu muito nublado por Fractus e 83% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

Boa noite


Dia de forte nortada

T.minima: *18,3ºC*
T.maxima: *23,5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *82 km/h* (ocorreu por volta das 2he30m da madrugada, desde de *Abril* que *Alcabideche* não registava rajadas => 80 km/h, _nortada_ fortíssima.)
____

Sigo com 18,8ºC  e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2013 às 09:47)

Bom dia

T.minima: *16,3ºC*
T.actual: *20,1ºC*

_________












Esta estação,volta e meia, regista noites bastante frescas e amplitudes térmicas consideraveis, a estação encontra-se (apenas) a 400 metros da praia,possivelmente ocorrerá inversão térmica graças á presença da arriba fóssil da costa da Caparica.É sem duvida um bom enigma.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Ago 2013 às 10:43)

O tempo esta péssimo aqui na ericeira. Hoje continua o céu  super nublado e a deixar cair uns borrifos. O mar esta pequeno e estragado com o vento  Pará quando melhoras?


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2013 às 12:47)

Boas a mínima por cá foi de 18,7ºC

Agora estão 28,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2013 às 15:29)

26,9ºC e vento fraco de norte.

O dia de hoje não têm nada a ver um com o outro .


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2013 às 17:08)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *17,1ºC* e actuais 26,8ºC.

48% de humidade, vento em geral moderado de ONO (248º) e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2013 às 17:33)

Boa tarde

Dia marcado pela *nortada* moderada a forte,por consequência foi registada uma temperatura máxima da _treta_, *24,8ºC*.

T.actual: *22,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2013 às 22:22)

A máxima foi de *32,9ºC*

Por agora estão 24,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2013 às 22:26)

T.actual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2013 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Cheira imenso a queimado aqui em Carcavelos, está uma ventania enorme novamente!
Há algum fogo activo neste momento nesta zona?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2013 às 23:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Cheira imenso a queimado aqui em Carcavelos, está uma ventania enorme novamente!
> Há algum fogo activo neste momento nesta zona?



Não tenho conhecimento de nada, já andei a pesquisar nos sites das cooperações dos bombeiros da zona e não aparece qualquer informação.
____

*19,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2013 às 03:35)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *27,6ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 19,4ºC e vento fraco de NO (45º).

85% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 11:09)

Boas

T.minima: *18,7ºC*
T.actual: *25,2ºC*

Está um belo dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 12:01)

Aquece bem, *27,6ºC*.
______

A norte do *Cabo da Roca*, não está fácil, continuam as habituais neblinas na faixa costeira do concelho de *Sintra*.







Fonte: *Beachcam.pt*


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2013 às 13:02)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 21,7ºC 

Por agora estão 33,0ºC, 39%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2013 às 13:36)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *18,2ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com 26,4ºC e 58% de humidade. Céu limpo.

Vento fraco, a rodar para o quadrante Oeste, e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2013 às 13:52)

Já vai em *35,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2013 às 14:03)

27,8ºC apesar do vento de NW.

Mínima de 18,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 14:24)

T.actual: *27,3ºC*

Até ao momento, a temperatura maxima encontra-se nos *28,1ºC*.


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2013 às 16:49)

Mínima 19,1ºC
Máxima 39,1ºC

Agora 38,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 17:23)

Dados de hoje: *18,7ºC* / *28,3ºC*

T.actual: *25,9ºC*

____



F_R disse:


> Mínima 19,1ºC
> Máxima 39,1ºC
> 
> Agora 38,3ºC



Faço ideia  o calor em *Alvega*, acima dos *40ºC* certamente.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2013 às 17:40)

A máxima foi bem mais alta do que o IPMA previa e como eu suspeitava!

Máxima de *38,5ºC* o 5º dia mais quente do Ano

Agora estão 35,7ºC


----------



## newlazer (19 Ago 2013 às 20:18)

boa noite pessoal do meteopt
depois de uma longa ausência devido a ter ido trabalhar para fora do pais 
estou de regresso para colocar diariamente 2 a 3 atualizações das condições climatéricas do Estoril.
apartir de amanha começo com as atualizações
um abraço


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2013 às 20:22)

Salvé.

Máxima de *28,2ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 22,8ºC e 56% de humidade.

Vento moderado do quadrante Norte e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Ago 2013 às 20:38)

Boas máxima de 35.1


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 20:43)

Bem-vindo newlazer, mas olha tenta ser mais rigoroso nos dados, digo isto pois lembro-me bem dos teus posts e respectivos dados,pois por norma, estavam quase sempre inflacionados.
_____

T.actual: *23,7ºC*


----------



## newlazer (19 Ago 2013 às 21:09)

boas jonas87
eu divulgo aqui as informações que a minha estação meteorológica me
fornece.
agora os resultados estão quase inflacionados até podia ser mas tenho um amigo que mora a 2 min da minha casa e tbm tem uma estação e as informações são as mesmas que a minha estação me fornece.
agora se existe outra\outras formas de leituras então agradeço que me digas
um abraço


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 21:22)

newlazer disse:


> boas jonas87
> eu divulgo aqui as informações que a minha estação meteorológica me
> fornece.
> agora os resultados estão quase inflacionados até podia ser mas tenho um amigo que mora a 2 min da minha casa e tbm tem uma estação e as informações são as mesmas que a minha estação me fornece.
> ...



Acabei de enviar MP, assim não enchemos este topico com temas menos apropriados.
____

Noite agradável, *23,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2013 às 21:54)

Noite quente estão 28,0ºC, 26%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2013 às 23:39)

O vento *NE* vai fazendo das suas, noite quente, *24,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2013 às 23:40)

Noite bem quentinha estão ainda 26,8ºC e 24%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 00:48)

Inicio de madrugada quente, *24,0ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 00:54)

madrugada quente perto do Estoril: 25,7ºc


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2013 às 01:47)

A temperatura tem descido rapidamente e sigo já com 18,3ºC.

72% de humidade e vento fraco de NNE (22º). 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 02:22)

T.actual: *22,6ºC*

Às 0horas, *Colares* seguia nos *13,7ºC*.
Regressaram as inversões e respectivas madrugadas frescas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Ago 2013 às 10:21)

Bom dia!

Inicio de manhã muito quente em Caneças.
Às *9h15* quando saí de casa, já o meteocanecas marcava *32,3ºC*.

Agora aliviou um pouco. Ainda assim com 31,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2013 às 11:08)

30,9ºC, vento fraco de sul.

Dia quente .


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 11:22)

Boas

T.minima: *18,2ºC*
T.actual:  *29,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 13:00)

T.actual: *31,4ºC*


----------



## F_R (20 Ago 2013 às 13:02)

Mínima 17,4ºC

Agora 36,7ºC


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 13:43)

temperatura perto do Estoril agora : 35,3ºc
vento : 2km/h 
humidade :28%
mínima : 25,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 13:48)

Entrou vento de Oeste, temperatura caiu para os actuais *28,9ºC*.
Até ao momento, a máxima está nos *32,0ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2013 às 14:02)

Na Moita estão atualmente *36,1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2013 às 14:04)

Por aqui estão *36.6ºC* de momento.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2013 às 14:12)

Por cá 36,5ºC e apenas 12%HR!


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2013 às 14:24)

Querem fresco venham para Setúbal  voltou o vento de SO estão agora 29,2ºC depois de ter tido pelas 10:40 33,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2013 às 14:44)

Boa tarde.

Depois de mínima de *17ºC*, sigo com 33,6ºC, tendo já atingido os *33,9ºC*.

17% de humidade e vento fraco de SO (225º). 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2013 às 14:54)

De momento com 36,6 ºC.

Um calor que não perdoa por terras baixas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Ago 2013 às 15:01)

Caneças está na casa dos 36ºC há mais de duas horas.

Consequências da brisa de noroeste na costa ocidental e da brisa de sudoeste na linha de Cascais-Oeiras-Lisboa que acaba por fazer com que em Caneças o vento seja nulo, e a temperatura mais alta do que é costume.

Máxima até ao momento de 36,4ºC às 13h35.
Agora 36,3ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (20 Ago 2013 às 15:02)

Viva! 
Meteogorda (Cabeça Gorda, Torres Vedras) 
Mínima :15°C
Actual :30° C depois de ter atingido 32.
Vento: inicialmente NE/E, agora rodou para NO /O
Pressão actual:1017 hpa.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 15:08)

T.actual: *29,6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2013 às 15:37)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pela lezíria do Ribatejo temos também uma tarde quente, por agora 37ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Ago 2013 às 15:44)

Boa tarde, aqui directamente reportando do areal ericeirence, esta um dia fantástico com uma brisa ligeira a soprar e o mar com ondas, um bocadinho com forca de mais para mim mas esperarei pacientemente pela vazia. Aqui pela zona oeste ja merecíamos um dia assim ...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 16:00)

Pequeno pico de temperatura, *31,2ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 16:01)

temperatura perto do Estoril : 37,7ºc
humidade : 21%
vento : 4km/h oeste


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2013 às 16:32)

Hoje o dia foi bem mais quente que os anteirores, tendo atingido uma Tmax de 40,8ºC.
Agora já a receber um vento refrescante de Oeste.


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 18:34)

temperatura perto do Estoril : 35,9ºc
humidade 20%
vento: 7km7h NO


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2013 às 19:17)

Aqui é sempre ao contrario hoje não foi tão quente como ontem!! a máxima foi de 35,2ºC contra os 38,5ºC de ontem!!

Destaque de hoje vai para a humidade extremamente baixa foi até aos 11%


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Ago 2013 às 19:29)

hoje atingiu-se 38,5ºC.
foi o 6º dia mais quente do verão (assim a olho).
atingiu-se foi uma HR muiiiito baixa. 14%

um bom dia de verão


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2013 às 19:34)

minima: 17.0ºC
máxima: 38.2ºC
actual: 33.9ºC e céu limpo (tirando o fumo que há à volta que até parece que está um aguaceiro escuro a caminho  )


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Ago 2013 às 19:35)

miguel disse:


> Aqui é sempre ao contrario hoje não foi tão quente como ontem!! a máxima foi de 35,2ºC contra os 38,5ºC de ontem!!
> 
> Destaque de hoje vai para a humidade extremamente baixa foi até aos 11%



Miguel, impressão minha ou ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano em Setúbal?


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2013 às 19:41)

c.bernardino disse:


> Miguel, impressão minha ou ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano em Setúbal?



Não, foi o 5º dia mais quente do ano em Setúbal!


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 19:57)

temperatura max perto do Estoril : 38,2ºc
temperatura atual : 31,1ºc


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

Hora de abrir portas e janelas  chegou o ar marítimo em força aqui com o belo do SO

Estão agora 25,9ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 20:26)

Dados de hoje: *18,2ºC* / *32,4ºC*

T.actual: *27,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2013 às 20:26)

Boas

Por aqui a temperatura máxima foi de 36,8ºC.
Destaque também para a humidade relativa, que atingiu também, os 11%!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2013 às 20:39)

Temperatura de *30.0ºC* por aqui de momento !


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 21:06)

temperatura atual perto do Estoril : 28,8ºc


----------



## homem do mar (20 Ago 2013 às 21:06)

Boas máxima de 39.7 máxima do ano 
Por agora 29.3


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2013 às 21:17)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *34,2ºC*.

Por agora sigo com uns agradáveis 24,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNO (338º).

49% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 22:04)

temperatura perto do Estoril : 27,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 22:13)

*Alcabideche* segue nos *24,6ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Ago 2013 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *18,7ºC*

Máxima:  *36,1ºC*
Mínima:  *13,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 23:28)

T.actual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 01:04)

temperatura atual perto do Estoril : 22,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 01:27)

Céu limpo
Vento muito fraco do quadrante *NO*
*19,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2013 às 01:36)

E eis que... nevoeiro! 

*18,6ºC* actuais, em queda rápida.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2013 às 02:02)

Bastante nevoeiro e 17,7ºC.

Vento fraco de NO (315º) e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 07:34)

Bom dia

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
T.actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2013 às 08:28)

Mínima de 16,8ºC , não contava com tanta frescura. A máxima ontem foi de 34,4ºC.

De momento 17,9ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## rozzo (21 Ago 2013 às 10:07)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura max perto do Estoril : 38,2ºc
> temperatura atual : 31,1ºc



Obviamente esses dados estão bastante inflacionados...
É verdade que esteve bastante calor na zona ontem à tarde sim, mas esses 38º estarão certamente uns graus acima da máxima real. 

Estive à tarde na Praia da Poça no Estoril, quando cheguei estava ameno com vento de SW, mas quando saí pelas 19h o vento já tinha rodado a NW e estava de facto muito calor, pelo termómetro do carro (com margem de erro mas sempre para baixo do marcado no carro) a temperatura rondaria os 32-33º. Curioso foi que no escasso percurso pela Marginal até à praia de Carcavelos a temperatura ter descido uns "vertiginosos" quase 10º, estando por lá ligeiramente abaixo dos 25º, visto o vento se manter ainda de Sul por lá.

É verdade que há grandes variações locais de acordo com as brisas, e também que esteve mesmo bastante quente na zona que referes, mas esses valores não são realistas, estão inflacionados (não sei quais as condições de medição) e há que saber assumir isso para melhorar a instalação e os dados apresentados.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 10:19)

rozzo disse:


> Obviamente esses dados estão bastante inflacionados...
> É verdade que esteve bastante calor na zona ontem à tarde sim, mas esses 38º estarão certamente uns graus acima da máxima real.
> 
> Estive à tarde na Praia da Poça no Estoril, quando cheguei estava ameno com vento de SW, mas quando saí pelas 19h o vento já tinha rodado a NW e estava de facto muito calor, pelo termómetro do carro (com margem de erro mas sempre para baixo do marcado no carro) a temperatura rondaria os 32-33º. Curioso foi que no escasso percurso pela Marginal até à praia de Carcavelos a temperatura ter descido uns "vertiginosos" quase 10º, estando por lá ligeiramente abaixo dos 25º, visto o vento se manter ainda de Sul por lá.
> ...



Concordo,há uns dias atrás alertei o newlazer para os seus registos. Até digo mais, esses 38ºC, são impossiveis, até mesmo nas zonas mais quentes do concelho de Cascais, como por exemplo o vale da ribeira de Manique.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Ago 2013 às 10:21)

Bom dia, aqui pela Ericeira nao ha vento e o mar esta glass. Apesar dos da casa ja terem todos saído para entrar (nas ondas hehehe) eu fiquei para passear de bicicleta. Hoje avista se uma faixa expressa de nuvens no horizonte mas adivinha se uma tarde de praia óptima. Ontem foi excelente mas cerca das 8 e meia ja se sentia o nevoeiro a chegar e ja sai da praia de ténis e blusão de ganga. Hoje vai ser mais um dia muito bom


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 13:45)

boa tarde

os meus registos não estão inflacionados 
eu não moro junto a praia 
moro a 5 minutos da praia de carro
a zona onde moro e mais fechada então o calor concentra-se mais 
o meu vizinho de tras tbm tem uma estação e os registos foram os mesmos.


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 13:47)

temperatura atual perto do Estoril : 32,5ºc


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2013 às 13:51)

rozzo disse:


> Obviamente esses dados estão bastante inflacionados...
> É verdade que esteve bastante calor na zona ontem à tarde sim, mas esses 38º estarão certamente uns graus acima da máxima real.
> 
> Estive à tarde na Praia da Poça no Estoril, quando cheguei estava ameno com vento de SW, mas quando saí pelas 19h o vento já tinha rodado a NW e estava de facto muito calor, pelo termómetro do carro (com margem de erro mas sempre para baixo do marcado no carro) a temperatura rondaria os 32-33º. Curioso foi que no escasso percurso pela Marginal até à praia de Carcavelos a temperatura ter descido uns "vertiginosos" quase 10º, estando por lá ligeiramente abaixo dos 25º, visto o vento se manter ainda de Sul por lá.
> ...



Confirmo exactamente isso Pedro! Também me aconteceu ontem e exactamente no mesmo percurso Estoril-Carcavelos!


----------



## HotSpot (21 Ago 2013 às 13:54)

Curiosidade. Afinal não é o verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos


----------



## rbsmr (21 Ago 2013 às 14:04)

Sigo com 23ºC , vento fraco médio de 5 km/h variável entre NW e W. 68% de humidade! Pressão 1018.7 hpa Cabeça Gorda, Torres Vedras


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2013 às 14:26)

Boas

Mínima de 17,6ºC

Agora estão 25,4ºc, 62%Hr e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Lousano (21 Ago 2013 às 14:53)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo e com temperatura mais normal de Verão.

Tmin: 14,9ºC

Tactual: 33,3ºC


----------



## F_R (21 Ago 2013 às 15:00)

Mínima 17,1ºC

Agora 34,3ºC


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 15:39)

volto a relembrar que eu não moro junto á praia 
ontem tive no tamariz e a temperatura era mais baixa em relação onde moro


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 15:53)

t.atual perto do Estoril : 33,7ºc


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2013 às 16:05)

sigo com 34.3ºC e vento fraco (11.1km/h)


----------



## rozzo (21 Ago 2013 às 16:05)

newlazer disse:


> volto a relembrar que eu não moro junto á praia
> ontem tive no tamariz e a temperatura era mais baixa em relação onde moro



Isso nem vale a pena ir por aí, podíamos entrar em imensas discussões de detalhes específicos e do vento estar daqui ou dali, e em cada tipo de situação onde aquece mais ou menos. 

A questão é mais geral, e se tens vários membros a chamar-te a atenção para valores que parecem pouco realistas, não é por implicação. Ninguém aqui faz questão de implicar com os dados dos outros. Pelo contrário, queremos é dados o mais fiáveis possíveis de toda a gente, e se reparares, há imensas pessoas com estações dispostas a ajudar nas instalações uns dos outros, a ajudar, a ensinar, etc.. E é assim que a comunidade funciona de forma saudável.

Tal como o teu caso, todos os anos temos vários semelhantes, de membros a quem é chamada a atenção em tom construtivo, para melhorar as suas instalações..

Na maior parte dos casos, com mais ou menos dificuldade, as pessoas acabam por largar o orgulho e aceitar as opiniões construtivas, mostrar a sua instalação, e aceitar toda a ajuda (que será imensa sempre) dos restantes membros da comunidade, acabando por algum tempo depois ter instalações muito melhores, muito mais fiáveis, e que vão ser seguidas por muitas pessoas, por vezes estações de referência até!

Em alguns poucos outros casos, infelizmente, o orgulho fala mais alto, assim como as reticências em mostrar a instalação (dos primeiros sinais que esta não será a melhor), assim como recusam os conselhos que inicialmente são dados de boa vontade, e que perdem o seu sentido, e o resultado é que essas pessoas podem continuar a debitar os seus dados 5º acima ou abaixo das estações todas à volta à vontade, mas com toda a certeza que ninguém lhes vai ligar ou dar credibilidade, ficando felizes na cegueira dos seus registos pessoais. 

Essa é a realidade, agora cabe a cada um decidir em qual dos casos se quer rever...


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 16:20)

mudei a minha estação veremos se o local onde está agora e mais apropriado
aceito sugestões de locais mais apropriados onde devo colocar a estação


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 16:22)

Sigo com um interessante pico de temperatura, tal e qual como foi ontem, a estação da Parede regista o mesmo.

Alcabideche: *30,6ºC* (a subir)
Parede: *31,4ºC* (a subir)


----------



## rozzo (21 Ago 2013 às 16:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com um interessante pico de temperatura, tal e qual como foi ontem, a estação da Parede regista o mesmo.
> 
> Alcabideche: *30,6ºC* (a subir)
> Parede: *31,4ºC* (a subir)



Jonas, sabes alguma coisa sobre aquela estação que aparece no Wunderground em Alcabideche?
É que inicialmente pensei que era tua, mas vejo que os dados não condizem com os que colocas aqui (felizmente pois esses dados no Wunderground estão sempre bastante inflacionados).


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 16:34)

rozzo disse:


> Jonas, sabes alguma coisa sobre aquela estação que aparece no Wunderground em Alcabideche?
> É que inicialmente pensei que era tua, mas vejo que os dados não condizem com os que colocas aqui (felizmente pois esses dados no Wunderground estão sempre bastante inflacionados).



As temperaturas diurnas são para esquecer (ontem registou 41,9ºC),temperaturas nocturnas, escapam. Há uns meses atrás,enviei mensagem ao dono via wunderground,para ele rever as condições das instalações/abrigo, mas nunca obtive resposta.
Em termos de vento não deve andar muito longe da realidade, da-me jeito para ter noção da velocidade das rajadas,como sabes esta zona é muito ventosa, a nortada chega a ser brutal.
______

t.actual: *30,9ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2013 às 17:34)

Acabei de fazer a marginal entre Cascais e Carcavelos e novamente uma descida brutal da temperatura assim que passei o Estoril.

Estão aqui 26ºC, moro perto da praia.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2013 às 17:39)

minima: 16.0ºC
máxima: 34.5ºC
actual: 33.9ºC, vento fraco (10.3km/h), 30% humidade e um céu limpo mas esbranquiçado


----------



## F_R (21 Ago 2013 às 17:52)

Máxima 35,5ºC

Agora 34,8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2013 às 18:09)

Boas

A máxima foi de 27,7ºC bem abaixo do esperado para hoje.

Céu sempre carregado de poeiras o sol nem nunca teve muita força mas o que torna um abafado horrível

Agora estão 25,6ºC e 62%Hr


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 18:16)

t.atual perto do Estoril : 31,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 18:33)

T.actual: *24,0ºC*

Arrefece a um bom ritmo, depois de uma máxima de *31,2ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 18:37)

t.atual perto do Estoril : 26,4ºc

t.max : não passou dos 33ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 19:30)

Sigo com uns amenos *21,7ºC*, depois de um dia abafado, sabe mesmo bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2013 às 20:01)

A nossa especialidade nesta altura do ano. Máxima de 29,3ºC, de momento 20,9ºC .


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 21:04)

t.atual perto do Estoril : 23,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 21:23)

A noite segue mais "fresca" que ontem, sigo com *18,9ºC*.
____

A nossa conhecida *nortada* tem o regresso marcado para os próximos dias, parece que vem vendaval.


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

t.atual: 21,8ºc


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

sigo com 22.3ºC e 65% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 23:17)

*18,0ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 23:25)

t.atual : 20,3ºc
vento : 4km/h NO


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 00:47)

*Dados de ontem (21/8/13)*

Temperatura minima: *15,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *31,2ºC*
_______

T.actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 01:09)

t.atual : 19,8ºc


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2013 às 01:15)

actual: 19.9ºC 75% humidade e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2013 às 09:41)

Boas

Continua o céu carregado de poeiras hoje então ainda está pior que ontem  o sol nem tem força!

Mínima foi de 18,3ºC

Agora estão 21,7ºC, 72%Hr e vento fraco, por enquanto nada de SO o que pode indicar que será um dia bem quente aqui ou pelo menos mais que ontem!


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 14:00)

t.actual : 29,0ºc


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2013 às 14:04)

Dia de calor por aqui estão 30,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 14:12)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *17,8ºC*
T.actual: *25,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2013 às 15:33)

sigo com 32.8ºC e muita poeira


----------



## Jodamensil (22 Ago 2013 às 15:36)

que poeira e esta que ha no ar desde ontem a noite? alguem consegue explicar?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 15:48)

Dados de hoje: *17,8ºC* / *26,2ºC*

T.actual: *24,2ºC*


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

t.actual : 30,5ºc


----------



## F_R (22 Ago 2013 às 17:03)

Mínima 17,2ºC

Agora 33,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 17:11)

*23,0ºC *e vento moderado.


----------



## CptRena (22 Ago 2013 às 17:55)

Jodamensil disse:


> que poeira e esta que ha no ar desde ontem a noite? alguem consegue explicar?



É poeira Africana

Nestas imagens de alta resolução vê-se bem (e vê-se também a indicação dos incêndios)


Satélite Terra




©NASA

Satélite Aqua




©NASA

Poeira (Produto EUMETSAT - Dust)


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 18:35)

t.actual : 26,1ºc


----------



## Lousano (22 Ago 2013 às 18:44)

Boa tarde.

Dia típico de Verão, com céu pouco nublado após a neblina matinal.

Tmax: 31,9ºC

Tmin: 18,6ºC

Tactual: 28,3ºC

Uma curiosidade até ao momento, é de por aqui este ser o Verão com melhor qualidade do ar, sem o habitual fumo de incêndios que acontece todos os anos.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2013 às 18:59)

minima: 17.5ºC
máxima: 33.3ºC
actual: 29.9ºC e 43% humidade


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 19:27)

t.actual : 23,5ºc
humidade : 49%
vento : 21km/h NO


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 19:38)

*19,8ºC* e forte nortada.

Já foi registada uma rajada de *66 km/h*,bom aperitivo para o que ai vem  nos próximos dias.


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 19:59)

t.actual : 21,9ºc


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 20:46)

t.actual : 20,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 21:00)

Sigo com *18,6ºC* e vento bastante forte, já foi registada uma rajada de *77 km/h*, impressionante a aceleração da nortada, nas ultimas horas.

Off-topic: Neste momento está ocorrer um jogo no estadio do Estoril-Praia,aqui perto, os comentadores da Sportv não páram de falar da intensidade do vento.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2013 às 21:12)

sigo com 23.8ºC 56% humidade e vento fraco (8.2km/h)

sim também estou a ver o jogo do estoril e os comentadores de vez em quando falam do vento forte que se faz sentir e nota se só de ver


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 21:28)

O estádio fica num pequeno vale que apresenta o sentido N-S, por esse motivo a nortada entra por ali a dentro com muita intensidade, cá em cima (Alcabideche) a nortada ainda é mais intensa.
____

Temperatura estável,*18,5ºC*.
Rajadas de vento acima dos *60 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2013 às 21:39)

Boas

O dia foi bem quentinho por aqui a máxima foi de *32,5ºC*

Agora estão 23,1ºC, 59%Hr e vento fraco!! nortada?o que é isso?!!


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

t.actual : 20,1ºc

vento : 29km/h NO


----------



## Gilmet (22 Ago 2013 às 22:54)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *27,6ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 19,1ºC e 79% de humidade. Vento moderado de NNO (338º) e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Ago 2013 às 22:58)

Boas máxima de 31.9


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 23:05)

t.actual : 19,9ºc
vento : 23km/h NO


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2013 às 23:15)

Por *Carcavelos*:

Temperatura: 20ºC
Humidade: 80%
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Vento: Fraco NO


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 23:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por *Carcavelos*:
> 
> Temperatura: 20ºC
> Humidade: 80%
> ...



vento fraco em carcavelos 
por aqui ta a ficar fraco alguns minutos


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 23:49)

Boas

A *nortada *acalmou bastante, e ainda bem, pois estava muito forte.
Fica o registo da rajada máxima do dia, *77 km/h*.

_____

A noite segue mais tranquila, *18,2ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 00:59)

t.max: 30,6ºc

t.actual : 19,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2013 às 10:56)

Bons dias

T.minima: *17,0ºC*
T.actual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2013 às 11:52)

Vento moderado de norte e 23,3ºC .

Mínima de 17,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2013 às 12:19)

Boas

A mínima foi de 17,8ºC

Agora sigo com 27,1ºC, 43%Hr, 1015,9hpa e vento fraco de NW...  finalmente limpo de poeiradas o céu 

Vou para Grândola este fim de semana por isso a estação vai estar off


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Ago 2013 às 12:53)

Bom dia,
Ainda não sai de casa mas vejo aqui do terraço que está bastante vento - nortada com os consequentes carneirinhos no mar. Ontem também soprou forte de norte mas lá para as 17h, cansada de estar na areia, resolvi pegar numa SUP e remar para fora. Curiosamente lá fora estava muito menos vento. O mar estava mexido mas deu para divertir e lavar a alma com a água do mar que é remédio santo para quase todos os males 
Na praia fala-se que vem muito vento para o fds e o mar vai subir muito. Acho que hoje à tarde mesmo com nortada vou para mais uma remada e tentar a sorte de uma ondinha na maré vazia. No fds o melhor é pensar/organizar churracos com tintol (nada de massa com croquetes )


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 13:29)

t.actual : 25,7ºc

vento : 23km/h N


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2013 às 14:50)

Mínima 16,4ºC

Agora 31,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Ago 2013 às 15:17)

O vento voltou!
Em Alcabideche mal se pode andar na rua devido ao pó que o vento levanta no meio das obras em que a vila esta mergulhada!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2013 às 15:21)

Como era de esperar, a nortada regressou em força, embora ainda não esteja no seu auge de intensidade, ainda assim já foi registada uma rajada de *71 km/h*. Mais logo publicarei um video. 

Flaviense21, se passaste na zona, repara no estado das arvores e tira algumas conclusões. 

T.actual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

t.actual : 25,9ºc

vento : 26km/h NO

rajadas de vento chegou aos 50km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2013 às 17:33)

A nortada aumentou de intensidade, grande vendaval.

Rajada máxima, *80,6 km/h*.

Video feito agora mesmo. 


_______

Dados de hoje: *17,0ºC* / *22,7ºC*

T.maxima bastante baixa por culpa da nortada.
____

t.actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2013 às 18:20)

minima: 16.1ºC
máxima: 30.9ºC
actual: 28.0ºC, 43% humidade, vento fraco (15km/h) mas sempre com rajadas na ordem dos 20 e 30km/h


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 18:40)

t.actual : 23,3ºc

vento : 26km/h NO

rajadas de 43km/h


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2013 às 19:23)

Boa tarde!

Muito vento também no Ribatejo, em Benavente estão 23.6ºC.


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 19:46)

rajadas de vento 62km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2013 às 19:55)

Bem isto hoje está demais,os estores mandam cada estalo,até o meu exaustor ganhou vida própria.
Foi registada uma rajada de *90,7 km/h*,que brutalidade.
Esta nortada já deve ter provocado alguns estragos em localidades ainda mais ventosas que esta, tais como, Murches,Zambujeiro e Malveira da Serra.

____

T.actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2013 às 20:57)

sigo com 22.9ºC e continuação de vento mas já mais fraco, e já se vê a nebulosidade perto a vir do oeste


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 21:11)

t.actual : 20,5ºc

vento : 35km/h N

rajadas de 62km/h


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 22:01)

t.actual : 20,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2013 às 23:48)

Boas 

A nortada continua fortíssima.

T.actual: 19,0ºC

Vão caindo uns borrifos oriundos do nevoeiro cerrado da serra, a forte nortada vai transportando  para aqui nebulosidade baixa e muita humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 00:27)

Há pouco houve uma rajada de *95 km/h*, não esperava este pico, impressionante.
A par do dia 19 de Janeiro deste ano, hoje está a ser de longe um dos dias mais ventosos dos últimos tempos (2-3 anos).
Não entendo como é que o IPMA não lançou aviso amarelo referente ao vento, já não é a primeira nem a segunda vez que tal acontece.
Na previsão descritiva falavam eles em 30/40 km/h a sul do Cabo Raso, nota-se.


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 00:55)

t.actual : 19,6ºc

rajada de vento : 81km/h


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2013 às 10:24)

Bom dia!

Manhã de sol no Ribatejo mas não muito quente para já, por agora 22.8ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Ago 2013 às 12:30)

Bom dia, aqui na ericeira esta uma nortada daquelas... E o mar? Ui esta maré vazia mas com forca e grandinho. Bem vou levar o corta vento e a prancha tb vai. Logo se vê o que acontece. Talvez um churrasco ao final do dia que isto esta mas e para comer


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2013 às 13:03)

sigo com 28.0ºC 55% humidade algum vento e um perfume a fumo


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 13:16)

Boa tarde

Como era de esperar,a  nortada fortíssima da ultima madrugada e do dia de ontem provocou danos, nomeadamente algumas quedas de arvores. Curiosamente a estacão do Cabo Raso ficou off, precisamente no pico da nortada ( 23:50 / 0:20), onde foi registada em Alcabideche uma rajada de *95,4 km/h.*

T.minima: *17,5ºC*

Sigo com apenas *21,3ºC* e vento moderado.
Vejo um manto de fumo a norte de Alcabideche, não dá para perceber de onde é que vem.


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 13:29)

t.actual : 24,1ºc

vento : 28km/h NO

humidade : 51%

ontem as rajadas de vento atigiram um pico de 81km/h


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2013 às 13:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Como era de esperar,a  nortada fortíssima da ultima madrugada e do dia de ontem provocou danos, nomeadamente algumas quedas de arvores. Curiosamente a estacão do Cabo Raso ficou off, precisamente no pico da nortada ( 23:50 / 0:20), onde foi registada em Alcabideche uma rajada de *95,4 km/h.*
> 
> ...




aqui um pouco mais para este cheira muito a fumo, até se nota ao longe as árvores meio esbranquiçadas, vi no site do 112 nas ocorrencias que ha um incendio em Rio Maior, deve ser dai

sigo com 29.0ºC 50% humidade vento (12km/h) e continuação do perfume a fumo


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 14:02)

david 6 disse:


> aqui um pouco mais para este cheira muito a fumo, até se nota ao longe as árvores meio esbranquiçadas, vi no site do 112 nas ocorrencias que ha um incendio em Rio Maior, deve ser dai
> 
> sigo com 29.0ºC 50% humidade vento (12km/h) e continuação do perfume a fumo



Acho pouco provável que seja desse incêndio, talvez seja de um incêndio daqui "perto", concelho de Sintra ou Mafra.
___

Entretanto mais algumas ocorrências relacionadas com a forte nortada.
Dados retirados do site dos bombeiros de Alcabideche.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 14:11)

Talvez o *Gilmet* tenha algumas informações sobre isto.
Fotos do manto de fumo sobre a serra.


----------



## rozzo (24 Ago 2013 às 15:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Talvez o *Gilmet* tenha algumas informações sobre isto.
> Fotos do manto de fumo sobre a serra.



É realmente um pouco difícil precisar de onde virá, nem no sat24 se vê nenhuma coluna.
Em Oeiras também se vê essas manchas, e até bem espalhadas, portanto penso que possa não ser nenhum incêndio próximo, mas sim muito fumo espalhado na atmosfera em níveis médios, transportado dos muitos incêndios de ontem e hoje no interior Norte e Centro do país, visto o fluxo em altitude já estar a ficar de NE.


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 16:01)

t.actual : 24,6ºc

vento : 29km/h 

o vento começa aumentar a sua velocidade e as rajas começam aparecer

rajadas : 39km/h


----------



## Thomar (24 Ago 2013 às 16:02)

rozzo disse:


> É realmente um pouco difícil precisar de onde virá, nem no sat24 se vê nenhuma coluna.
> Em Oeiras também se vê essas manchas, e até bem espalhadas, portanto penso que possa não ser nenhum incêndio próximo, *mas sim muito fumo espalhado na atmosfera em níveis médios,* transportado dos muitos incêndios de ontem e hoje no interior Norte e Centro do país, visto o fluxo em altitude já estar a ficar de NE.



É o mais provavel *rozzo*, pois por aqui, Cabanas - Palmela, de manhã (10h/13h) também eram visiveis essas bandas de fumo na atmosfera a oeste, norte e este. 
Neste momento essa bandas são bastante imperceptiveis.
Temperatura actual 28,4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de N.


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 18:35)

t.actual : 23,1ºc

vento : 34km/h NO

rajadas de vento : 45km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 18:52)

Boa tarde

Exacto *Rozzo* tinhas razão. 
____

Mais um dia um pouco fresco,fruto da nortada.

Extremos de hoje:  *17,5ºC* / *22,6ºC*

Sigo com *19,4ºC*,céu limpo e nortada bastante forte.
Rajadas de vento superiores a  *70 km/h*.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Ago 2013 às 18:58)

Condições Actuais -

Temperatura actual: 24.6ºC
Humidade: 52%
Vento: Moderado, 28.1km/h
Direcção: NW
Tempo: Geralmente limpo.


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2013 às 20:03)

minima: 18.4ºC
maxima: 31.3ºC
actual: 25.1ºC e 52% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 21:00)

*17,3ºC* , actual minima.

A nortada sopra muito,muito forte,há momentos foi registada uma rajada de *92 km/h*.
Dia épico, 3 rajadas acima dos *90 km/h*.
*IPMA* a dormir...


----------



## overcast (24 Ago 2013 às 21:06)

A não emissão de alerta devido à Nortada já é um clássico com anos. Devem achar que já estamos acostumados! 

Vídeo tirado às 19 horas numa altura ligeiramente mais calma. Agora intensificou-se bastante..


Existem uma série de ramos de média dimensão partidos, uma estrada obstruída por uma árvore, enfim... tem tido mais intensidade que o habitual!


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 21:11)

t.actual : 19,3ºc

t.max : 24,8ºc

vento : 34km/h N

rajadas : 68km/h  

pico rajadas : 85km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 21:15)

*Overcast* temos que convidar alguém do IPMA a vir cá, uma visita guiada à maneira e não cobramos nada.

Caíram arvores na Aldeia de Juzo, faço ideia na Malveira da Serra.

Mas sim, ontem e hoje foram dos dias mais ventosos dos ultimos anos, nortada forte estamos habituados, mas rajadas acima dos *90 km/h*,é mais invulgar porra.


----------



## overcast (24 Ago 2013 às 21:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Overcast* temos que convidar alguém do IPMA a vir cá, uma visita guiada à maneira e não cobramos nada.
> 
> Mas sim, ontem e hoje foram dos dias mais ventosos dos ultimos anos, nortada forte estamos habituados, mas rajadas acima dos *90 km/h*,é mais invulgar porra.



 Uma passagem por Alcabideche, Estoril e Guincho e basta!
Eu até vou enviar um relato no Meteo Global com base nos valores que registaste de rajada! (se não te importas)


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2013 às 21:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mas sim, ontem e hoje foram dos dias mais ventosos dos ultimos anos, nortada forte estamos habituados, mas rajadas acima dos *90 km/h*,é mais invulgar porra.



Na Peninha estava um mimo , estavam 14/15ºC e ventos sustentados de 50/60 km/h.


----------



## overcast (24 Ago 2013 às 21:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na Peninha estava um mimo , estavam 14/15ºC e ventos sustentados de 50/60 km/h.



Faltou a bandeira..


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 21:24)

overcast disse:


> Uma passagem por Alcabideche, Estoril e Guincho e basta!
> Eu até vou enviar um relato no Meteo Global com base nos valores que registaste de rajada! (se não te importas)



O estação que registou foi esta http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3 no alto do Carrascal de Alvide,deves conhecer,localidade próxima daqui.
___

Bom video Mario,vento brutal, como não podia deixar de ser.

Uma estação na Peninha é que era.


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 21:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na Peninha estava um mimo , estavam 14/15ºC e ventos sustentados de 50/60 km/h.
> 
> Forte nortada - Peninha, Sintra - 2013-08-24 - YouTube




bem.... em pleno verão


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 22:02)

A noite segue muito ventosa e fresca.

*16,9ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 22:31)

t,actual : 18,7ºc

vento : 32km/h NO

rajadas : 70km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2013 às 00:04)

Dia marcado pela _*nortada*_ fortissima.

Dados de ontem (actualizados)

Temperatura minima: *16,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *22,6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *95,4 km/h* ( Desde 19 de Janeiro que não havia rajadas desta magnitude)

___________

*16,8ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## newlazer (25 Ago 2013 às 00:50)

t.actual : 18,6ºc

vento : 22km/h

rajadas : 63km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia

T.minima: *15,5ºC*

T.actual: *24,3ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco de *NE*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2013 às 12:22)

A temperatura sobe bem, sigo com *27,7ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (25 Ago 2013 às 13:40)

t,actual : 29,7ºc

t,min : 18,3ºc

vento bem fraco : 10km/h E

humidade : 37%


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Ago 2013 às 13:58)

Bom dia, nortada persistente aqui na Ericeira e o mar esta bem grande. Ontem a noite arrefeceu imenso (uma humidade espessa cobria os automoveis e as capas das pranchas) que até perdi a compostura no churrasco e calcei meias de homem nas minhas lindas e novas sandálias


----------



## newlazer (25 Ago 2013 às 16:00)

t,actual : 31,7ºc


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2013 às 16:32)

actual: 34.1ºC e vento fraco (16.1km/h)


----------



## newlazer (25 Ago 2013 às 18:53)

t.actual : 25,1ºc

vento : 15km/h NO


----------



## homem do mar (25 Ago 2013 às 20:12)

Boas máxima de 34 mínima de 16.4


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2013 às 22:11)

minima: 15.5ºC
maxima: 34.4ºC
actual: 23.2ºC 57% humidade e vento fraco (6km/h)


----------



## overcast (25 Ago 2013 às 22:59)

Já regressou o vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes na ordem dos 60 km/h. Bastante menos que ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 00:55)

Boa noite

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *15,5ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *28,2ºC*

Durante a tarde cheguei a registar *30ºC*/*31ºC* num pequeno vale nos arredores de *Alcabideche*,mais precisamente junto a *Alcorvim de  Baixo*.
_______________

Neste momento, sigo com *16,4ºC* e nortada muito forte.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2013 às 01:53)

Salvé.

Ontem, máxima de *28,9ºC*, num dia agradável, com algum vento à mistura.

Por agora sigo com apenas 16,5ºC (já *ontem* tive mínima de *15,6ºC*) e 81% de humidade. Vento moderado.

*1010 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 02:41)

Madrugada bastante fresca, *15,9ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 13:00)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *15,0ºC*
T.actual:  *22,3ºC*


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 13:31)

t.actual : 24,8ºc

t,max ontem : 32,1ºc

humidade : 44%

vento : 5km/h N


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2013 às 13:36)

Ontem pelo Guincho ia voando , a nortada tava brava.

Mesmo assim ontem aqui ainda se chegou aos 30,0ºC. Hoje e de momento 22,7ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

T.actual: *23,3ºC*

Bom esforço *Newlazer*, os dados aparentam estar à maneira.


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 15:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *23,3ºC*
> 
> Bom esforço *Newlazer*, os dados aparentam estar à maneira.



parece-me que o local onde está o sensor e o mais correto, jonas.


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 16:06)

t,actual : 29,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 16:57)

Dados de hoje: *15,0ºC* / *24,8ºC*

T.actual: *23,2ºC*


----------



## rozzo (26 Ago 2013 às 17:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom esforço *Newlazer*, os dados aparentam estar à maneira.





newlazer disse:


> parece-me que o local onde está o sensor e o mais correto, jonas.





newlazer disse:


> t,actual : 29,8ºc




Sem querer ser chato, e mais uma vez apenas com o intuito de ajudar a melhorar as coisas, continuo a achar ainda dados um bom bocado inflacionados. Ora veja-se:






Parece-me bastante difícil (dadas as condições) estarem quase 30º na zona do Estoril, custa-me a crer que a temperatura seja muito superior a 25º na verdade.


Volto a repetir newlazer, que a minha intenção no meu "perfeccionismo" é apenas de crítica construtiva, para que consigas melhorar o mais possível a tua instalação.

Claro que há limitações sempre em zonas urbanas, não sei o caso, se estás num prédio. Claro que num sítio assim há limitações que não se podem mesmo contornar, e os dados nunca vão ser perfeitos, apenas se procura o melhor possível. E por isso mesmo já em relação à conversa anterior que mantiveste com o jonas_87 parece que até mudaste a estação de sítio no sentido de tentar melhorar a fiabilidade dos dados, o que mostra abertura e que queres melhorar! 


Eu aconselhava-te, sem vergonhas da instalação, nem medo dos comentários, e como muitos membros já fizeram, a criar um tópico na secção apropriada com algumas fotos e detalhes da tua instalação actual (peço desculpa se já o fizeste e não vi...), e assim esperar conselhos e dicas dos muitos membros que têm estações, e que farão certamente comentários de boa vontade e que te vão ajudar a melhorar mais ainda os dados, visto mostrares estar preocupado em aperfeiçoar isso!


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2013 às 17:11)

minima: 15.8ºC
maxima: 31.1ºC
actual: 30.6ºC 37% humidade e vento fraco (8.5km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 17:11)

Os  dados reportados pelo *newlazer* às *13e31m* pareceram-me correctos, daí ter dito o que disse,agora esses *30ºC* voltam a ser excessivos.
Aqui em *Alcabideche* tive uma máxima de *24,8ºC*.
Segundo o google earth, a distância entre os dois locais ronda os *3,2 kms*.


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 18:21)

retificação da t,max

t,max : 26,7ºc


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 18:22)

rozzo disse:


> Sem querer ser chato, e mais uma vez apenas com o intuito de ajudar a melhorar as coisas, continuo a achar ainda dados um bom bocado inflacionados. Ora veja-se:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peço desculpa pelo o dado inflacionado mas o sensor tava deslocado do local original mas acabei de retificar


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2013 às 18:33)

Máxima de *26ºC*. Devido a alguns problemas de transmissão nos sensores, tem sido difícil apresentar/visualizar dados em directo.

Por agora sigo com 22,4ºC e 56% de humidade. Vento moderado de ONO (292º) e apenas *1009 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 18:40)

T.actual: *21,5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2013 às 18:41)

Boa tarde!

Dia de sol mas não muito quente por aqui, em Benavente estão 27.7ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2013 às 19:13)

Boa tarde!

*Carcavelos* segue com:

*Temperatura: 23ºC
Humidade: 60%
Pressão: 1008hpa
Vento: Fraco 15/kmh N*


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 19:57)

t,actual : 21,9ºc


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 21:03)

t,actual : 21ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

Boas

Por enquanto a noite segue amena (*20,0ºC*), mas segundo o yr.no /ECM, a temperatura vai descer bem durante a madrugada, vamos ver.


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 22:30)

t,actual : 20,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 23:49)

Vai arrefecendo lentamente, sigo com *17,7ºC*, espero uma minima a rondar os *14,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2013 às 00:03)

actual: 21.9ºC com uma pressao de apenas *1007*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2013 às 01:03)

T.actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2013 às 01:52)

actual 20ºc e vento nulo com 71% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2013 às 02:11)

*15,9ºC*

Céu limpo

Vento fraco

*82%* humidade relativa

_______

O vale de *Colares* segue com uma boa inversão térmica,às 0horas a estacão do IPMA registava *12,4ºC*.

Alguém sabe o local exacto desta estação?


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2013 às 03:59)

19.0ºC 77% humidade e vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (27 Ago 2013 às 08:51)

Bom dia.

Noite mais quente do que esperava, com tmin de 18,6ºC (a noite anterior atingiu os 13,6ºC).

Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco e 22,2ºC, aguadando-se mais um dia de calor com tmax a rondar os 35ºC como nos dias anteriores.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2013 às 13:02)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *14,4ºC* ( A mais baixa do presente mês)
O meu 2ºlocal de seguimento deve ter tido uma minima inferior a 10ºC.

T.actual: *23,3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2013 às 13:24)

Bem, hoje de manhã quando acordei e fui à janela fiquei  não havia vento nenhum   uma autêntica raridade. Mínima de 15,9ºC, prova de que fez pouco vento de noite.

De momento 25,4ºC e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## newlazer (27 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

T.actual : 22,7ºc

vento : 7km/h N

humidade : 55%


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2013 às 15:43)

sigo com 32.3ºC, 43% humidade, vento fraco (6.1km/h) e céu limpo só com 2 cummulus bebes :P


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2013 às 15:51)

T.actual: *25,0ºC*


----------



## newlazer (27 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

T.actual : 26,8ºc


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2013 às 17:09)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *15,6ºC* e actuais 25,2ºC, em queda, depois de máxima de *27,3ºC*.

Céu limpo e 53% de humidade, com a pressão a subir, nos 1013 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2013 às 17:50)

minima: 17.1ºC
maxima: 32.7ºC
actual: 31.5ºC, 45% humidade, vento fraco (15km/h) e céu pouco nublado ( tem algumas nuvens a passear)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2013 às 18:10)

Boas

Dados de hoje: *14,4ºC* / *25,4ºC*

T.actual: *23,6ºC*


----------



## newlazer (27 Ago 2013 às 18:43)

t.max : 27ºc

t.actual : 25ºc

vento : 5km/h N

humidade : 53%


----------



## Lousano (27 Ago 2013 às 19:53)

Tmax de 34,6ºC.

Neste momento 28,8ºC e nuvens altas a Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2013 às 20:41)

Temperatura actual: *19,8ºC*


----------



## newlazer (27 Ago 2013 às 21:11)

t.actual : 21,5ºc

humidade : 5km/h N

humidade 56%


----------



## Geiras (27 Ago 2013 às 21:14)

Boa noite, por cá a temperatura é de 19,5ºC.

Máxima de 27,9ºC e mínima de 14,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2013 às 21:58)

Sigo com 19,5ºC e 63% de humidade. 

Vento fraco e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2013 às 22:05)

Máxima de 27,1ºC. De momento 19,5ºC e vento fraco de NW/N.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Ago 2013 às 23:43)

Condições Actuais - 

Temperatura actual: 20.1ºC 
Humidade: 81% 
Vento: Fraco, 5.0km/h 
Direcção: SUL
Tempo: Geralmente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2013 às 00:37)

*Alcabideche* segue nos *18,4ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (28 Ago 2013 às 01:06)

t,actual : 19,1ºc


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2013 às 03:18)

actual: 20.5ºC e 75% humidade vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2013 às 13:43)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *17,2ºC*
T.actual: *25,8ºC*

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## newlazer (28 Ago 2013 às 13:53)

t,actual : 26,9ºc

t,min : 18,1ºc


----------



## newlazer (28 Ago 2013 às 15:59)

t,actual : 28,3ºc

humidade : 41%

vento : 11km/h O


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2013 às 16:12)

Tarde amena, sigo com *26,6ºC*.
_______

Ontem, foram registadas temperaturas minimas frescas em *Alcobaça*, *Colares (Sintra)* e *Almada* (*Praia da Rainha*),curiosamente, as três estações registaram o mesmo valor.Todas elas encontram-se em locais propícios a inversão térmica.


----------



## Lousano (28 Ago 2013 às 18:10)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 35,2ºC

Tmin: 17,2ºC

Tactual: 32,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2013 às 18:18)

Dados de hoje: *17,2ºC* / *27,1ºC*

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e *25,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2013 às 18:20)

Boas

Bem que dia mais frio e cheio de humidade por aqui um dos piores se não o pior deste verão!!

Mínima de 18,0ºC e máxima de apenas 22,7ºC

Agora estão 20,9ºC e 83%Hr


----------



## newlazer (28 Ago 2013 às 18:26)

t,actual : 27,2ºc

t,max : 29ºc

humidade : 40%

vento : 12km/h O

pressão : 1010.00mb


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2013 às 19:01)

minima: 17.3ºC
máxima: 32.9ºC
actual: 30.5ºC 43% humidade e vento fraco (8.2km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2013 às 19:26)

T.actual:  *22,2ºC*
______



david 6 disse:


>








Atendendo aos valores das descargas eléctricas( a mais intensa foi de -23 kAmp),parece que a trovoada da zona de *Alvega* não foi nada de especial.


----------



## newlazer (28 Ago 2013 às 21:04)

t,actual : 22,9ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2013 às 22:09)

Noite bastante amena, por enquanto,sigo com *21,2ºC*.
Vento muito fraco do quadrante *NE*.


----------



## newlazer (29 Ago 2013 às 01:05)

t,actual . 19,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 01:19)

T.actual: *18,0ºC*

Durante a madrugada a temperatura deve cair para os *16,0ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2013 às 01:39)

actual 21.2ºC e 60% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 12:16)

Boas

T.minima: *16,2ºC*
T.actual: *26,8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (29 Ago 2013 às 12:22)

O fumo do incêndio do Caramulo cobre totalmente o céu.
Ao inicio pensei que fossem apenas nuvens, já que não existe qualquer cheiro a fumo, mas o sol amarelado não deixa dúvidas.

A tarde já deve ser solarenga.


----------



## newlazer (29 Ago 2013 às 13:35)

t,actual : 28,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 14:15)

T.actual: *27,2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Ago 2013 às 14:29)

Boa tarde  !

Algumas nuvens por aqui com 29.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 14:41)

Vai aquecendo, *28,4ºC*.

*Torres Vedras *segue quente, *32,6ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2013 às 15:55)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boa tarde  !
> 
> Algumas nuvens por aqui com 29.0ºC.



E fumo dos incêndios 
Eu pelo menos por aqui tenho


----------



## newlazer (29 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

t,actual : 30,6ºc

humidade : 32%

vento : 12km/h N


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:05)

Tarde quente, a temperatura maxima de hoje foi redonda, *30,0ºC*. 

Por agora, *28,5ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:11)

sigo com 31.9ºC 35% humidade e céu pouco nublado e céu muito esbranquiçado


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2013 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!

Segundo o satélite o tom esbranquiçado do céu aqui pelo Ribatejo parece ser causado pelo grande incêndio do Caramulo. 

Registo 31.1ºC, em Benavente estão 30.1ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2013 às 16:38)

O fumo do incêndio do Caramulo chega até Setúbal e vai até mais para sul!! o céu está todo branco e o reflexo do sol na estrada é num tom laranja  

30,8ºC máxima de 31,4ºC


----------



## overcast (29 Ago 2013 às 17:26)

A direcção do vento tem ajudado a que apanhemos com o fumo todo na região centro!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 17:53)

T.actual: *26,5ºC*

O fumo intensificou-se bastante.
Não bastava o fumo do Caramulo, agora juntou-se o fumo do incêndio da Terrugem(Sintra).


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2013 às 18:12)

minima: 16.6ºC
máxima: 32.0ºC
actual: 31.0ºC vento fraco (5.3km/h) 36% humidade e continuação do fumo


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 18:27)

Muito fumo na serra, a zona do Castelo dos Mouros / Palacio da Pena encontra-se coberta de fumo.






_____

T.actual: *25,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (29 Ago 2013 às 18:27)

t,max : 31,1ºc

t,actual : 27,9ºc


----------



## newlazer (29 Ago 2013 às 18:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito fumo na serra, a zona do Castelo dos Mouros / Palacio da Pena encontra-se coberta de fumo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aqui tbm se vê mas com menos intensidade


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2013 às 19:03)

sigo com 30.5ºC 35% humidade com continuação de fumo e está a aparecer umas nuvens a sul


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 19:32)

Final de tarde ameno,* 24,5ºC*.

Os dois incêndios mais próximos continuam complicados. 
A zona Este da serra encontra-se coberta de fumo.


----------



## Lousano (29 Ago 2013 às 19:45)

Hoje o fumo não deixou a temperatura ir além dos 31,6ºC, apesar da tarde de sol.

Impressionante a tmin de 19,8ºC, muito elevada para a época.

Por agora 26,8ºC e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2013 às 19:48)

sigo com 29.2ºC e 37% humidade e este céu de fumo


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2013 às 19:50)

Máxima de 30,4ºC, o vento fraco/moderado de NE levou a isto.

De momento 26,2ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## newlazer (29 Ago 2013 às 20:55)

t,actual : 24,8ºc

humidade : 35%

vento : 16km/h N


----------



## Obidense (29 Ago 2013 às 21:50)

Boa noite.
Envio imagem hoje tirada na praia do baleal ao final do dia.
Fumo + Nuvens + sol + mar





[/IMG]


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

sigo com 25.1ºC e 47% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 23:01)

Boa noite

Dados de hoje: *16,2ºC* / *30,0ºC*

A noite segue amena,*21,3ºC*.
Durante a madrugada a temperatura deve cair, uma vez mais, para os *16ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2013 às 03:23)

Sigo com *18,6ºC*.

Boa inversão térmica no vale do Lis, a estação do membro *WHORTAS* regista *11,7ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Ago 2013 às 09:42)

Bom dia, na ericeira amanheceu sem vento e o mar glass e com ondas. Esta uma faixa de nuve s finas sobre o mar. Nem consigo ver o Cabo da Roca. Se nao vier nortada forte (como aconteceu ontem) vai estar óptimo para praia e surf. Era bom pois na 2a feira regresso ao 'ringue'.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2013 às 10:26)

Boas

A temperatura minima de hoje ficou-se nos *16,4ºC*.
____

Em *Colares* a temperatura desceu aos *10ºC*.

Deixo aqui o local exacto da estação, segundo consta, está instalada dentro da *Quinta dos 7 nomes*, a 11 metros de altitude junto à ribeira de Colares.
Se naquele sector do vale, já são registadas noites bastante frias no Inverno, faço ideia mais para o interior, onde o vale é mais estreito,sombrio, e tem como alimentação(ar frio) directa, a vertente norte da serra de Sintra.









____

A manha segue amena, *25,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2013 às 13:29)

T.actual: *27,6ºC*


----------



## newlazer (30 Ago 2013 às 13:45)

boas pessoal

t,min : 18,5ºc

t,actual : 29,2ºc

humidade : 40%

vento : 4km/h N


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2013 às 14:19)

sigo com 31.4ºC com 36% humidade, vento fraco (3km/h) e céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## newlazer (30 Ago 2013 às 15:58)

t,actual : 30,4ºc


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.

Após mínima de *17,6ºC*, sigo com 29,7ºC e 42% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado de O (270º) e 1019 hPa de pressão.

Até há pouco tempo era possível observar alguns Cumulus em desenvolvimento, a Nordeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2013 às 16:10)

Boas

Dados de hoje: *16,4ºC* / *28,6ºC*

T.actual:  *26,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2013 às 17:25)

minima: 16.9ºC
maxima: 34.1ºC
actual: 33.5ºC 24% humidade vento fraco (10km/h) e agora já pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2013 às 18:19)

Entretanto, houve um pico na temperatura, não estava à espera.
A estação da *Parede* registou essa mesma subida,coincidindo com a  máxima do dia.
Aqui em *Alcabideche* a t.maxima foi de *28,6ºC*.
T.actual: *28,3ºC*
___

Em principio, a próxima minima será tropical.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2013 às 18:31)

Boas máxima de 34.9 
Mínima de  13.8 a mais baixa do mês.
Por agora 29.9


----------



## newlazer (30 Ago 2013 às 18:34)

t,actual : 29,9ºc

t,max : 30,8ºc


----------



## Geiras (30 Ago 2013 às 18:46)

Muito boa tarde 

Após ter registado uma mínima de 15,5ºC e uma máxima de 30,3ºC, sigo agora com 27,9ºC.

A humidade relativa é de 53% e o vento sopra fraco de OSO.

A pressão atmosférica é de 1017.8hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2013 às 19:59)

Ora.

Máxima de *29,8ºC* e actuais 25,1ºC com 37% de humidade.

Alguma fumaça nos céus, e vento fraco. 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2013 às 20:37)

Inicio de noite ameno, estão *23,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2013 às 20:52)

Boas

Mínima de 18,1ºC
Máxima de 31,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 26km/h

Agora estão 26,5ºC, 55%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## newlazer (30 Ago 2013 às 21:01)

t,actual : 24,9ºc


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Ago 2013 às 21:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *18,6ºC*.
> 
> Boa inversão térmica no vale do Lis, a estação do membro *WHORTAS* regista *11,7ºC*.



De regresso á Barosa mesmo a tempo de presenciar o dia de hoje.
A minima parou nos 10.2ºC e a maxima chegou aos 33.1ºC.
DT de 22.9ºC

Neste momento registo a mesma temperatura de ontem á mesma hora - *18.3ºC*


----------



## Lousano (30 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

Boa noite.

Dia de sol e muito fumo, mas desta vez encontrava-se ao nível do solo.

Tmax: 34ºC

Tmin: 16,9ºC

Tactual: 24,5ºC


----------



## DaniFR (30 Ago 2013 às 22:48)

Boa noite 

Temperatura actual: *17,3ºC*

Máxima: *30,6ºC*
Mínima: *11,8ºC*


----------



## newlazer (30 Ago 2013 às 23:56)

t,actual : 24,6ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 00:20)

Boas

Noite bem agradável, *23,0ºC*.
____



WHORTAS disse:


> De regresso á Barosa mesmo a tempo de presenciar o dia de hoje.
> A minima parou nos 10.2ºC e a maxima chegou aos 33.1ºC.
> DT de 22.9ºC



Tenho por hábito consultar os dados da tua estação, interessante esse vale.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 02:18)

A madrugada segue tropical, *22,1ºC*.
Se for preciso ainda vou ter uma minima de *19,7ºC* e lá se vai a minima tropical.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2013 às 02:34)

Temperatura em descida lenta.

21,0ºC actuais, com 42% de humidade e vento fraco de NE (45º). 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 02:40)

Mexeram no forno, *24,1ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2013 às 08:48)

Ontem foi mais um dia quente, 28,4ºC de máxima. Hoje mínima de 23,1ºC .

De momento vento de leste e 24,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 11:36)

Boas

Temperatura minima tropical: *21,1ºC*
Temperatura actual: *27,7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Ago 2013 às 12:15)

Bom dia.
Temperatura Minima de *10.5ºC*
Temperatura actual de *30.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2013 às 12:23)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 20,5ºC

Agora estão já 31,4ºC, 30%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 12:29)

Dia quente, *29,4ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (31 Ago 2013 às 13:33)

boas

t,actual : 31,7ºc

t,min : 22,7ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

*31,1ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco.

Belo dia.


----------



## homem do mar (31 Ago 2013 às 14:02)

Boas o forno já aquece com 35.7


----------



## DaniFR (31 Ago 2013 às 14:17)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com *32,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de *11,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2013 às 14:45)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *20,9ºC* e actuais 29,5ºC com 31% de humidade.

Vento moderado e constante de ONO (292º), com 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2013 às 15:46)

Aqui estão 32,4ºC vento muito fraco e humidade de 28%


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 15:51)

T.maxima: *32,1ºC*
T.actual: *30,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2013 às 16:50)

Actuais 28,5ºC e máxima de *29,9ºC*.

30% de humidade.

Há pouco a atmosfera continha bastante fumo nos níveis baixos, cenário que entretanto já se dissipou.


----------



## homem do mar (31 Ago 2013 às 18:03)

Máxima de 35.9
Mínima de 14.5
Actual 32.0


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 19:04)

T.actual: *25,7ºC*
_____

Dia bastante quente no *vale do Tejo*, *Chamusca* registou *39,2ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2013 às 19:21)

Hoje temperaturas muitos altas... 
mínima quase tropical +19,6ºC, 
máxima 35,3ºC
agora (e ainda) +31,2ºC 
que venha o fresquinho.


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2013 às 21:36)

Boa noite.

A madrugada de hoje já arrefeceu um pouco, mas o dia foi de brasa.

Tmax: 37,9ºC

Tmin: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 26,3ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Ago 2013 às 21:40)

Boas.
Mais um dia daqueles..
T. Maxima: 34.0ºC
T Minima: 10.5ºC
DT da 23.5ºC
A noite promete... Temperatura atual de *17.4ºC* . menos 1 grau que ontem á mesma hora


----------



## DaniFR (31 Ago 2013 às 22:31)

Temperatura actual: *18,6ºC*

Máxima: *34,1ºC*
Mínima: *11,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 22:46)

Interessante arrefecimento nocturno por aí *WHORTAS*, já faltou mais para a geada. 
_____

Noite amena, *23,0ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (31 Ago 2013 às 23:17)

pela previsão numérica ipma apartir de quinta o tempo vai ficar instável e a temperatura vai ficar abaixo para época que estamos
mas apartir de terça já vamos ter uma previsão mais acertada e concreta


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2013 às 01:18)

*Extremos de ontem* (31/8/13)

*21,1ºC* / *32,1ºC*


----------

